# Che



## Edher

Saludos,

          Esta pregunta es mas que nada para los argentinos. Alguien sabe de donde proviene la palabra "che" y exactamente que significa?
           En Mexico ya tambien usamos el termino "che." Pero lo usamos de una manera distinta. Se usa para decir "pinche." Ahora la gente nada mas dice "  'che  " en lugar de toda la palabra.

"   'Che asqueroso, que estas haciendo?  "

Gracias,
Edher


----------



## cuchuflete

Mientras esperamos la llegada de los argentinos...

che1.

	1. f. Nombre del dígrafo ch.


che2.
	(De che, voz con que se llama a personas y animales).
	1. interj. Val., Arg., Bol., Par. y Ur. U. para llamar, detener o pedir atención a alguien, o para denotar asombro o sorpresa.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## cuchuflete

> CHE
> 
> "Che", es una expresión muy popular argentina. Es usada para llamar la atención de alguien sin tener que usar su nombre ("¡Che, Pibe!" o "¡Che, vení acá!") o para enfatizar algo ("¡Che que caro!").  Esta expresión fue usada tan frecuentemente por Ernesto Guevara, que fue conocido como "el Che".
> 
> Una teoría es que "che" viene del mapuche, en el cual quiere decir "hombre".
> 
> También existe esta expresión "xé" en catalán, sobretodo, en Valencia (al primer equipo de fútbol de Valencia se le llama "equipo xé", por ejemplo).  Argentina tuvo una importante aportación valenciana en varios momentos de su historia. No hemos averiguado si la extensión de che se produjo antes o después de estas oleadas y si las zonas donde se generalizó coincide con el destino de estos inmigrantes. También puede verse como una deformación en la pronunciación del "che" (que?) italiano que también aportó una importante masa de gente en su momento. O tal vez simplemente se trata de una de tantas casualidades con las que nos sorprenden de vez en cuando las lenguas.  -



de   ht p://etimologias.dechile.net/?argentina


----------



## Marc1

http://enciclopedia.us.es/index.php/Che



> Che es una expresión utilizada comúnmente en Argentina, Uruguay y algunas partes de Bolivia. La expresión es usada generalmente para llamar a alguien, similar a 'oye' u 'hombre'. En otros países latinoamericanos, el término 'che' es utilizado para referirse a una persona de origen argentino. Así fue como el Che Guevara adquirió su sobrenombre.
> 
> La etimología de esta palabra es algo oscura. Se dice que deriva de la palabra guaraní che, la cual en español es el pronombre personal 'mi' (de esta manera la frase "che coronel" significa 'mi coronel'). Otro dicen que en guaraní significa 'hola'. En los idiomas tehuelche y pampa 'che' significa 'hombre' y en lengua mapuche significa 'hijo'. Los españoles afirman que la expresión argentino-paraguaya deriva del viejo término del español 'che', utilizado en Valencia, posiblemente de la contracción del valenciano xiquet (muchacho) o del español antiguo ce, usado también para atraer la atención de alguien.




Parece que nadie sabe realmente de donde viene.


----------



## sergio11

Athos Espíndola, en su Diccionario del Lunfardo (Buenos Aires, 2002), cita un estudio de Ángel Rosenblat en el que éste traza el origen del "che" argentino y el "che" valenciano (idéntico al argentino en significado y usos) al antiguo vocablo español "ce," con que se llamaba, detenía o hacía callar a alguien. Este "ce" se pronunciaba "tse" y, con el correr del tiempo, se convirtió en "che." 

Aparentemente, en el norte de la Lombardía, en Italia, existe o existió una expresión semejante, "ce," pronunciada che, con los mismos significados y usos que el che argentino y el valenciano, pero Rosenblat no puede decir si aquél está relacionado con éstos o es pura coincidencia. 

Se cree, o tal vez deberíamos decir que se especula, que este "ce" o sus variantes st o tst pueden estar relacionados con el vocablo latino "st" de la época clásica, documentado en Terencio, Varrón, Cicerón, Nevio Plauto y otros. 

En el mismo artículo, Rosenblat descarta las pretendidas etimologías indígenas. 

Este artículo se publicó en 1962 en la revista "Filología" de Buenos Aires y también por el Instituto de Filología Andrés Bello de Venezuela.

Todavía se puede encontrar en el diccionario de la RAE la palabra "ce" como obsoleta o desusada: 

*ce*2.(De or. inc.; cf. che2).1. interj. desus. Era u. para llamar, hacer detener o pedir atención a alguien.


----------



## alc112

Según lo que mi profesora de lengua decía, Ché significa tu


----------



## Edher

alc112 said:
			
		

> Según lo que mi profesora de lengua decía, Ché significa tu



En que idioma?


----------



## sergio11

> _alc112 dice: _Según lo que mi profesora de lengua decía, *Ché significa tu*
> _y Edher pregunta:_ *¿en qué idioma? *


 
Veamos si lo podemos aclarar un poco. 

1) El vocablo es de uso en Argentina, Uruguay y regiones de España (Valencia, Alicante y Castellón) y se llaman "el che argentino" y "el che valenciano." Ambos significan lo mismo y se usan de la misma forma. "Che" está en el diccionario de la Real Academia Española. Todo esto hace que la respuesta a "¿en qué idioma" sea: en español. 

2) tanto en el uso cotidiano, como en los diccionarios, "che" tiene dos acepciones: 

a. Vocativo para llamar, detener o pedir atención a alguien, tanto singular como plural. En este caso, como el vocativo es siempre de segunda persona, porque se refiere a la persona a la que se está hablando, se puede traducir como "tú" o "vosotros/ustedes" según el número (como cuando se dice, "oye, tú" y "oíd, vosotros/ oigan, ustedes").

b. Interjección de admiración, entusiasmo, alegría, asombro, sorpresa, afecto, afecto, familiaridad, enojo, ira, etc.  En este caso no se puede traducir como "tú" ni como "vosotros."


----------



## Marc1

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Veamos si lo podemos aclarar un poco.
> 
> 1) El vocablo es de uso en Argentina, Uruguay y regiones de España (Valencia, Alicante y Castellón) y se llaman "el che argentino" y "el che valenciano." Ambos significan lo mismo y se usan de la misma forma. "Che" está en el diccionario de la Real Academia Española. Todo esto hace que la respuesta a "¿en qué idioma" sea: en español.
> 
> 2) tanto en el uso cotidiano, como en los diccionarios, "che" tiene dos acepciones:
> 
> a. Vocativo para llamar, detener o pedir atención a alguien, tanto singular como plural. En este caso, como el vocativo es siempre de segunda persona, porque se refiere a la persona a la que se está hablando, se puede traducir como "tú" o "vosotros/ustedes" según el número (como cuando se dice, "oye, tú" y "oíd, vosotros/ oigan, ustedes").
> 
> b. Interjección de admiración, entusiasmo, alegría, asombro, sorpresa, afecto, afecto, familiaridad, enojo, ira, etc.  En este caso no se puede traducir como "tú" ni como "vosotros."



Veamos...

Yo escribo, che escribes, el escribe, nosotros ....hum, no funca.

La traducción de "che" no es tú ni por las tapas. En todo caso se puede decir que equivale a "flaco" "coso" "oiga!" y otras formas ...
A ver si funciona de la otra forma

Che! vení a darme una mano.
Tú! ven a darme una mano. mmm medio raro.


----------



## sergio11

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Veamos...
> 
> Yo escribo, che escribes, el escribe, nosotros ....hum, no funca.
> 
> La traducción de "che" no es tú ni por las tapas. En todo caso se puede decir que equivale a "flaco" "coso" "oiga!" y otras formas ...
> A ver si funciona de la otra forma
> 
> Che! vení a darme una mano.
> Tú! ven a darme una mano. mmm medio raro.


 
Parece que no sabés qué es el vocativo (y no te culpo, ya que en español se han perdido las desinencias de las declinaciones, y a menos que hayas estudiado latín o algún idioma con declinaciones, no sabés de qué se trata). Lo que vos estás usando en tu ejemplo de yo escribo, che escribes, etc. es el nominativo, no el vocativo. Pero el otro ejemplo, "tú, ven a darme una mano" sí es correcto. 

En otros países, donde no usan el "che," ¿cómo se llaman los unos a los otros? ¿no se dicen "tú"? Por lo menos en Uruguay, yo sé que se usa el "vos" a veces en lugar del "che." Por ejemplo, dirían: "vos, traeme un vaso de agua," (traeme, sin acento en la a) lo que sería equivalente a "che, traeme un vaso de agua." En Uruguay usan ambos, "che" y "vos." Creo que en otros países se diría: "tú, tráeme un vaso de agua," y en ese sentido solamente, en el vocativo, es que "che" y "tú" son equivalentes, y en ningún otro. Creo que así se debe usar en los países que no tienen el "che." 

Estás haciendo una traducción morfológica, y no semántica. Para recordarte los casos del sustantivo, del pronombre o del adjetivo, he aquí la lista:

Nominativo: se usa para el sujeto. Es lo que usaste en tu ejemplo de "yo escribo...".
Vocativo: se usa para llamar a alguien, para dirigirle la palabra, para llamar su atención. Éste es el único caso en el que se puede usar "che" como equivalente a "tú." Solamente para el "tú" vocativo, y para ninguno más.
Acusativo: para complemento directo u objeto directo, como lo quieras llamar, y para algunos complementos de dirección, especialmente el complemento "quo," o "hacia donde."
Genitivo: para complemento determinativo (de qué). 
Dativo: para complemento indirecto.
Ablativo: para los complementos circunstanciales en general.

Algunos idiomas tienen también un caso "instrumental," que se usa para un complemento circunstancial de instrumento. 

La desaparición de las desinencias en español hace que todos los casos del sustantivo, pronombre y adjetivo suenen y parezcan iguales, y crea las confusiones que vemos en esta página. Como el nominativo, el vocativo, el acusativo, el genitivo, el dativo y el ablativo se escriben igual, es difícil entender la diferencia.


----------



## Synclaire

Meeeeeeses mas tarde .... ;-)

Hola a todas/os !  

Buscando de donde diablos tenemos los argentinos nuestros "che" y "vos" vine a parar aquí.

Interesantes todos los postings aquí, pero seguimos sin saberlo con certeza, no ?

Tiendo a pensar que lo tenemos de los españoles, me hubiera gustado más que haya venido de nuestros indios pero bue ...

Realmente daría no sé que por saberlo con exactitud.

@ Sergio y el vocativo:
Los alemanes dicen p.ej.: "Du, was hältst du hiervon ?" : Tú (vos), que piensas/pensás de esto ?

@ alc112
Lo que dijo tu profesora. Se refería a un idioma indígena o ... ? Sería lindo si pudieras preguntarle.


----------



## ElGato

Che... que mucho he aprendido esta noche! Muy interesante. Sergio, gracias por instruirnos.

EG


----------



## Galianne

Hola, 



> En otros países latinoamericanos, el término 'che' es utilizado para referirse a una persona de origen argentino. Así fue como el Che Guevara adquirió su sobrenombre.


No tengo idea si esto es cierto o no pero en Cuba hay una anécdota acerca El Che que cuenta que una vez alguien lo llamó "Che" y él le dijo que así solamente lo llamaban sus amigos, por eso yo tenía la impresión de que *che* tenía algo que ver con amigo. Es esto cierto?


----------



## sergio11

Galianne said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> 
> No tengo idea si esto es cierto o no pero en Cuba hay una anécdota acerca El Che que cuenta que una vez alguien lo llamó "Che" y él le dijo que así solamente lo llamaban sus amigos, por eso yo tenía la impresión de que *che* tenía algo que ver con amigo. Es esto cierto?


Como puedes ver en los postings de arriba, hay muchas teorías al respecto, pero nadie sabe con certeza cuál es la correcta.  

Saludos


----------



## Synclaire

Galianne said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> 
> No tengo idea si esto es cierto o no pero en Cuba hay una anécdota acerca El Che que cuenta que una vez alguien lo llamó "Che" y él le dijo que así solamente lo llamaban sus amigos, por eso yo tenía la impresión de que *che* tenía algo que ver con amigo. Es esto cierto?


 
Bueno, eso es OTRA cosa: Otros latinos nos llaman a los argentinos "ches", simplemente porque nosotros siempre decimos "che"  

Y a Ernesto Guevara le pasó lo mismo que a todo/a otro/a argentino. 
En Chile, apenas yo abría la boca, alguien decía "Una che !" Y se ponían a imitar nuestra forma de hablar ))

El tema de este thread es que nosostros, los "ches" y tambien otros latinos no sabemos como fue que empezamos a decir "che" - de quien y de donde lo tenemos ... Lo mismo con el "vos."

A propósito: seguro que suena loco pero yo siempre cuando veo el "chez'" de los franceses y el "vous" pienso en este tema. 
Porque (divagando un poco) de los europeos me da la impresión que son los franceses los que mas se parecen a nosotros (o viceversa  ) la forma de hablar, reírse y eso ...

@ Galianne: Si es que Guevara dijo algún día eso (q solo los amigos lo pueden llamar "che") no sé. Pero si el sabía que "che" para los chilenos y otros latinos como tal vez los bolivianos (?) simplemente significa "argentino" entonces lo que (dicen que) dijo, no tiene sentido, no ?


----------



## Yael

> No tengo idea si esto es cierto o no pero en Cuba hay una anécdota acerca El Che que cuenta que una vez alguien lo llamó "Che" y él le dijo que así solamente lo llamaban sus amigos, por eso yo tenía la impresión de que che tenía algo que ver con amigo. Es esto cierto?


Tal vez tenga que ver con que che es muy informal, por lo tanto solo sus amigos en una conversación informal lo llamarían así


----------



## riglos

My 2 cents:

I think that the closest translation for Spanish "che" is English "hey". I'm Argentinean, and I think they're used in about the same circumstances:

*hey*

*a shout used to get someone's attention or to show surprise, interest, or annoyance: **Hey, wait a minute!*

Hope I've added something meaningful!

Mara.


----------



## diegoitalo

Synclaire said:
			
		

> Bueno, eso es OTRA cosa: Otros latinos nos llaman a los argentinos "ches", simplemente porque nosotros siempre decimos "che"
> 
> Y a Ernesto Guevara le pasó lo mismo que a todo/a otro/a argentino.
> En Chile, apenas yo abría la boca, alguien decía "Una che !" Y se ponían a imitar nuestra forma de hablar ))
> 
> El tema de este thread es que nosostros, los "ches" y tambien otros latinos no sabemos como fue que empezamos a decir "che" - de quien y de donde lo tenemos ... Lo mismo con el "vos."
> 
> A propósito: seguro que suena loco pero yo siempre cuando veo el "chez'" de los franceses y el "vous" pienso en este tema.
> Porque (divagando un poco) de los europeos me da la impresión que son los franceses los que mas se parecen a nosotros (o viceversa  ) la forma de hablar, reírse y eso ...
> 
> @ Galianne: Si es que Guevara dijo algún día eso (q solo los amigos lo pueden llamar "che") no sé. Pero si el sabía que "che" para los chilenos y otros latinos como tal vez los bolivianos (?) simplemente significa "argentino" entonces lo que (dicen que) dijo, no tiene sentido, no ?


synclaire, me gustó eso de parecerse a lo franceses en el habla, pero me interesa lo de reírse y eso... yo hablo italiano y vivo en italia hace unos años y lo hice también de chico,y además de inglés estudié poco francés. puede que no sea el tema de este hilo pero me interesa.
saludos.


----------



## Synclaire

riglos said:
			
		

> My 2 cents:
> 
> I think that the closest translation for Spanish "che" is English "hey". I'm Argentinean, and I think they're used in about the same circumstances:
> 
> *hey*
> 
> *a shout used to get someone's attention or to show surprise, interest, or annoyance: **Hey, wait a minute!*
> 
> Hope I've added something meaningful!
> 
> Mara.


 
Hola riglos !

(Tambien soy argentina ;-) )

No se trata de traducir "che" sino de su origen ! De donde viene, o de "quien" ? Cómo fue que empezamos a decir "che" ? ))


----------



## Synclaire

diegoitalo said:
			
		

> synclaire, me gustó eso de parecerse a lo franceses en el habla, pero me interesa lo de reírse y eso... yo hablo italiano y vivo en italia hace unos años y lo hice también de chico,y además de inglés estudié poco francés. puede que no sea el tema de este hilo pero me interesa.
> saludos.


 
Diego, te mando una noticia privada (apenas haya descubierto como se hace )


----------



## Teros

Ché que lío con la palabrita de marras. Bueno, yo soy de Valencia y tengo amigos argentinos y lo único que os puedo aportar a todo esto, de primera mano (no a partir de referencias de terceros ni de escritos de investigadores sobre el tema) es que ellos y yo usamos la palabra che con exactamente los mismos significados y para las mismas ocasiones. La verdad es que no sé si el origen es común o no, pero, ¡che! que en dos lugares del planeta se use la misma palabra con iguales significados y matices, me parece muchísima coincidencia, creo que (sin demostrar nada) es más bien un fuerte respaldo a la tesis de que tienen origen común.

Por cierto, de igual forma que a los argentinos los llaman en otras partes de sudamérica "ches" porque emplean frecuentemente esa palabra, también a los valencianos nos llaman en el resto de España "ches" por el mismo motivo. Para mis amigos de Madrid, yo soy "el che" (y cuando lo dicen, no se les está pasando por la cabeza la figura de Ernesto Guevara).


----------



## Synclaire

@ Teros

Muchas gracias por tu posting, eso sí que no sabía .... !


----------



## Fernita

Hola a todos!
Por ahora lo que puedo aportar es que la palabra 'che' es originaria de la comunidad Valenciana (España), según una enciclopedia.

Fernita (sigo investigando)


----------



## Synclaire

@ Fernita

Gracias !!!


----------



## Fernita

Synclaire said:
			
		

> @ Fernita
> 
> Gracias !!!


 
¡De nada, Synclaire!
Quizá mañana tenga más información.

Salud@s,

Fernita.


----------



## lforestier

Synclaire said:
			
		

> Bueno, eso es OTRA cosa: Otros latinos nos llaman a los argentinos "ches", simplemente porque nosotros siempre decimos "che"
> 
> Y a Ernesto Guevara le pasó lo mismo que a todo/a otro/a argentino.
> En Chile, apenas yo abría la boca, alguien decía "Una che !" Y se ponían a imitar nuestra forma de hablar ))
> 
> El tema de este thread es que nosostros, los "ches" y tambien otros latinos no sabemos como fue que empezamos a decir "che" - de quien y de donde lo tenemos ... Lo mismo con el "vos."
> 
> A propósito: seguro que suena loco pero yo siempre cuando veo el "chez'" de los franceses y el "vous" pienso en este tema.
> Porque (divagando un poco) de los europeos me da la impresión que son los franceses los que mas se parecen a nosotros (o viceversa  ) la forma de hablar, reírse y eso ...
> 
> @ Galianne: Si es que Guevara dijo algún día eso (q solo los amigos lo pueden llamar "che") no sé. Pero si el sabía que "che" para los chilenos y otros latinos como tal vez los bolivianos (?) simplemente significa "argentino" entonces lo que (dicen que) dijo, no tiene sentido, no ?


Me parece que el uso de la palabra "che" para denotar Argentino es muy acertada. Lo mismo sucede con otras expresiones. Tengo un amigo Venezolano y todos le dicen "vale" por su costumbre de usar esa expresión.


----------



## Teros

Una historia curiosa sobre "che":
hachetetepe dospuntosbarrabarra uvedobleuvedobleuvedoble punto manueltalens punto com/articulos/rebelion/29checarranza.htm

Perdonad que lo escriba así, pero es que al editor se le indigestan los urls


----------



## aleCcowaN

Disculpen que me entrometa tan avanzado el hilo, pero a menos que se me haya escapado algo al leer tantos post, me llamó la atención que nadie nombrara el origen de "che".

Que es una expresión valenciana, lo sabemos, pero si miráis en el diccionario dice Valencia, Argentina, Paraguay, Uruguay. ¿por qué no dirá Argentina y México o Ecuador y Colombia? Les voy a decir lo que me explicaron en la escuela sobre "che":

En el guaraní (lengua indoamericana hablada originalmente en Paraguay, la Mesopotamia Argentina, la Banda Oriental del Río Uruguay y ciertas zonas de Brasil cercanas) "che" significa "mi". Todos los argentinos conocemos las expresiones "che hijo" (mi hijo) "che patroncito" (mi patrón) y la muy autóctona "chamigo" (mi amigo) que hasta es una marca de yerba mate. Es muy probable que este uso del posesivo guaranítico se haya cruzado con el uso valenciano, o los que iban llegando a estas tierras lo asociaran con ese uso valenciano, y que reforzado por una fuerte inmigración del Norte de Italia durante el siglo XIX se haya estabilizado en el uso del vocativo que se está comentando aquí.

El guaraní sigue siendo una lengua hablada cotidianamente en Paraguay, y con hablantes nativos y criollos en varias zonas de la Argentina.

Yo resumiría en que el "che" y el "mate" han ido propagándose juntos, uno proveniente de la noble nación guaraní y el otro del noble ilex paraguayensis. El uso estilo "valenciano" en América muy probablemente sea un sincretismo, ni un préstamo lingüístico ni una evolución independiente.

Como nota histórica, los valencianos, catalanes, aragoneses y baleares tuvieron prohibido emigrar a América hasta -creo- el advenimiento de los Borbones. De hecho lo hicieron de todos modos pero en pequeñas cantidades. 

Cuando se formaron los ejércitos de la Ciudad de Buenos Aires para defenderse de los 14.000 soldados ingleses que nos invadieron por segunda vez en 1807 y fracasaron nuevamente, los cuerpos formados fueron Patricios (el más numeroso), Montañeses, Catalanes, Andaluces, Asturianos, Arribeños, Migueletes, Cazadores, Gallegos y Húsares. Los argentinos reconocerán nombres de calles en esta lista. Como verán, no había un cuerpo de valencianos, sí probablemente un regimiento, de lo que se deduce que la presencia valenciana existió pero nunca fue numéricamente importante. 

Tampoco con la inmigración. Del saldo positivo de más de 6 millones de inmigrantes que la Argentina recibió desde 1868 hasta 1960, entre los cuales había 2 millones de españoles, los valencianos habrán sido, quizá, 100.000

De todos modos, recuerden que el "che" no es un uso muy cortés que se diga. Hoy en día, la palabra más común que acompaña a che es "boludo", al menos en Buenos Aires, y "¡che, boludo/a!" es casi la única ocasión que lo escucho en la actualidad. Todavía recuerdo lo que cualquier abuela decía durante mi infancia: "¿cómo que "che"? ¿tiene un nombre? ¡entonces usálo!". Si un argentino les dice "che" puede ser que sea muy cordial, puede ser que se haya olvidado de su nombre -es muy común que a los argentinos nos presenten un montón de personas cuando viajamos y nos olvidemos todos los nombres-, o simplemente puede ser que no les importen en absoluto. Yo personalmente prefiero decir "disculpáme ¿cómo era tu nombre?" a decir "¡Che!".


----------



## Elibennet

Synclaire said:
			
		

> A propósito: seguro que suena loco pero yo siempre cuando veo el "chez'" de los franceses y el "vous" pienso en este tema.
> Porque (divagando un poco) de los europeos me da la impresión que son los franceses los que mas se parecen a nosotros (o viceversa  ) la forma de hablar, reírse y eso ...


Sin embargo cuando estuve en Alemania, a mi amiga y a mí nos confundían con italianas. Creo que la enorme inmigración italiana hizo que tengamos sus gestos, manera de hablar y de reírnos. Al menos así parece que nos ven los que no hablan lenguas romances. De los franceses puede que tengamos la cara de preocupados.

Volviendo al CHE, creo que es una de las características más lindas e identificatorias que tenemos.


----------



## alc112

Ché, laverdad que re interesante



> De todos modos, recuerden que el "che" no es un uso muy cortés que se diga. Hoy en día, la palabra más común que acompaña a che es "boludo", al menos en Buenos Aires, y "¡che, boludo/a!" es casi la única ocasión que lo escucho en la actualidad. Todavía recuerdo lo que cualquier abuela decía durante mi infancia: "¿cómo que "che"? ¿tiene un nombre? ¡entonces usálo!". Si un argentino les dice "che" puede ser que sea muy cordial, puede ser que se haya olvidado de su nombre -es muy común que a los argentinos nos presenten un montón de personas cuando viajamos y nos olvidemos todos los nombres-, o simplemente puede ser que no les importen en absoluto. Yo personalmente prefiero decir "disculpáme ¿cómo era tu nombre?" a decir "¡Che!".



Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Che ¡no exageremos!

Es cierto que muchos argentinos usan el "che" de una manera harto despectiva. De acuerdo con eso. Pero hay muchos otros que no. Además, depende de las circunstancias. 

Yo uso poco el "che" y me contengo de hacerlo para llamar la atención de un desconocido en la calle, por ejemplo. Pero me gusta usarlo para introducir una pregunta con gente de confianza: che, ¿qué te parece ...? o: che, ¿no lo viste a Juan? 

Yo particularmente tengo tendencia a entrar rápidamente en confianza con gente que me cae bien, pero soy malísimo para los nombres. En ese caso no tengo problema en preguntar: che, ¿cómo te llamabas? (no sé porqué digo "cómo te llamabas" y no "cómo te llamás", pero es así).


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Sigo pensando... una cosa es cierta: en el caso del recién conocido cuyo nombre me olvidé, puedo preguntarle "che, ¿cómo te llamabas?", como dije antes, pero no le diría "che, alcanzame la lapicera", eso me parece poco cortés.


----------



## darkeado

La palabra che equivale al inglés "hey".
Hey, what are you doing?
Che, ¿qué estás haciendo?


----------



## Synclaire

Elibennet said:
			
		

> (...) Creo que la enorme inmigración italiana hizo que tengamos sus gestos, manera de hablar y de reírnos. Al menos así parece que nos ven los que no hablan lenguas romances. De los franceses puede que tengamos la cara de preocupados.


 
Tenés razón en todo !!!  



			
				Elibennet said:
			
		

> Volviendo al CHE, creo que es una de las características más lindas e identificatorias que tenemos.


 
Y en esto tambien


----------



## Fernita

*¡Muy bueno y completo lo de Alec, como siempre! *

Hay otra versión sobre el origen de 'che' y tiene que ver con los italianos.
En la época en que llegaron los inmigrantes italianos, se oía la palabra 'ciao' por todas partes.Ésta fue repetida por nuestros habitantes como 'che' a modo de saludo, como hacían los italianos. Con el paso del tiempo, se fue degenerando y ya no se usó como un saludo sino para llamar la atención de otra persona. Y hoy en día, como dice Alec. 

En fin, simplemente es otra versión.


PD: Había dicho que seguiría investigando, y cumplí, che!


----------



## Synclaire

@ Fernita

Muy plausible me parece esa versión !!  

Se puso bien interesante este hilo !


----------



## Juri

En dialecto veneto de Italia Nord-est, se llama algujen(conocido)con cio'!
Cio', Mario!


----------



## Fernita

Juri said:
			
		

> En dialecto veneto de Italia Nord-est, se llama algujen(conocido)con cio'!
> Cio', Mario!


 
¡Eso es muy interesante! Entonces, parecería que la versión que encontré tiene asidero. 
En cuanto a 'ciao', ¿cómo lo usan en toda Italia?
Para decir 'adiós', 'hola', o ...
Gracias, Juri por tu información.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Estimados compatriotas y no compatriotas

No sé si se han dado cuenta que "che" como *vocativo* se usa *desde los tiempos de la colonia*. Las teorías del origen italiano no cuadran, a los sumo se sincretizan con los usos locales. Che no significa ¡Hey! ni cumple la misma función.

Hace 200 años un patrón de estancia le decía "¡Ché, vení!" a un gaucho que se "conchababa" como peón temporal y del cual no conocía el nombre ni le importaba. Cuando el gaucho juntaba los patacones necesarios para comprarse lo que necesitaba, abandonaba el trabajo y se volvía a la desolación.

El ¡che! es un vocativo y como tal enfático, y en el caso argentino, más enfocado al lado autoritario. Che llamaban los patrones a sus peones, los padres a sus hijos, los caciques a los miembros de su tribu, los adultos a los niños. "Che" era, y lo sigue siendo hasta cierto punto, una forma de establecer estatus social, parecida a los perros cuando se huelen las partes que ya saben, se gruñen y todo lo demás. Mucha sangre corrió por usar el "che" con quien no se debía.

Que el "che" se haya """"democratizado"""" (así, con millones de comillas) y todo el mundo se arrogue el derecho de imponer su autoridad sobre cualquiera, con lo que su contenido autoritativo* se diluyó para convertirse simplemente en una forma de trato ríspido y hostil que se brinda a muchos; que el "che" se haya "reinterpretado" por esas influencias inmigratorias como una forma más o menos válida de llamarle la atención a alguien, o dirigirse a un innominado, no le hace perder esa carga original que hoy conserva.

Que exista la expresión ¡Che vos! significa simplemente que la gente no se da vuelta porque escuche "¡Che!". Por algo dije que se ha """"democratizado"""". La frase más normal es "¡Che!...¡Sí!...¡Vos!" para llamar agriamente la atención de un desconocido o un miembro de un grupo a cargo.

Que los prepúberes y adolescentes han sido, son y serán dados a tener tratos competitivos y agresivos entre sí, es una realidad de todas partes. Que jueguen duro, que se tiendan trampas, forcejeen física o verbalmente, que ensayen liderazgos, que armen camándulas, alianzas y todo tipo de tramoyas incluso con sus propios amigos íntimos, es algo hasta cierto punto normal para sus edades. El "¡che, boludo/a!" o sea "tú imbécil inferior a mí" forma parte del estilo contemporáneo de esos tratos.

Que algunos que ya han pasado la adolescencia se permitan usar el "che" con sus amigos, familiares e *iguales*, es algo que la costumbre ha permitido, y es un modo de liberación, un modo de autoritarismo sin serlo, una acritud cariñosa que nos permitimos entre los íntimos parecida a cuando le decimos a nuestros niños "pero no, tontito, vení"; es pues, un insulto cariñoso. Y el "che" funciona de esta manera bajo la condición de ser un trato *recíproco*.

Si yo le digo "tontito" a un ser querido no lo va a tomar a mal, pero decirle "tontito" a un desconocido puede desatar cualquier tipo de reacción. De esa forma funciona el "che". No se usa con desconocidos y no es ninguna muestra de simpatía. Los argentinos que han conocido y que les caen tan simpáticos, si de verdad lo son no usarán el "che" desde el comienzo. Puede ser que al rato, adquiriendo confianza, se les deslice algún simpático "che", pero si son buena gente, dejarán de usarlo inmediatamente porque no verán una respuesta recíproca, y les aseguro, en un nivel consciente o inconsciente no hay argentino que no sepa de veras lo que significa "che" y como funciona.

Cuando se refieren al "Che" Guevara, él dirigía ese trato a todo el mundo cuando nadie se lo devolvía. Extraigan su propia conclusión sobre la verdadera personalidad de quien fue un líder de hombres.

El "che" no es "una de las cosas más lindas que tenemos". Es "lindo" sólo en un contexto íntimo donde nos podemos agredir libremente sin que eso perjudique las relaciones. Eso es lo que tiene de "lindo y maravilloso" y hasta cierto punto lo es. Pero recuerden que viene de un país que tiene el "Día del Amigo" (lo acabamos de festejar) y las despedidas de soltero que organizan sus mejores amigos terminan con los novios desnudos, atados a un monumento y sometidos a la vergüenza pública; los que obtienen un título universitario terminan manchados de huevo y harina, con tomates y hasta con pintura en algunos casos; los que cumplen años en la escuela, se los "mantea" -se les pega para festejarlos- y yo he atestiguado casos donde se les ha atado y cortado el pelo con tijeras de tal manera que se tuvieron que rapar para emparejarlo. 

Este es uno de los aspectos de la "bulliciosa y maravillosa amistad argentina". Es el lado negativo y sombrio de una relación donde, a diferencia de otras regiones y culturas, el amigo muestra toda su intimidad y vulnerabilidad, y se cobra ese "bajón en sus defensas" con una cuota de agresividad. Esta maravilla del equilibrio interpersonal que es una amistad estilo argentino, tiene esta faceta negativa, la que posee una palabra que la representa, y esa palabra es "CHE".

Cuando se tiene que explicar una palabra, se investiga y se reflexiona. Pido que cesen esas intervenciones donde alguien piensa "yo digo che cuando llamo a alguien, luego significa hey" o "yo llamo che a mis amigos y ellos a mí, por lo tanto che es una palabra maravillosa para llamar a los amigos, porque la verdad que nos queremos tanto...". Si somos tan amistosos de verdad, no les demos pescado podrido a quienes nos preguntan. Si quieren golpearlos por su cumpleaños o vejarlos porque se casan y luego cogen, o se reciben y luego logran más estatus social que ustedes, entonces, por lo menos háganse primero sus "amigos".

*(es palabra castellana desde siempre)


----------



## Juri

*Ciao *es tambien veneto.Es derivacion de antiguo saludo Schiavo Vostro!= (esclavo vuestro)En dialecto:s'ciao, hoy Ciao!


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Alec:

Me has dejado anonadado. A uno siempre le duele que le hagan ver lo que no quiere ver. Cuando yo coloqué mi intervención, lo hice desde "*mí* aquí y ahora" y un tanto a la ligera. Después recordé el significado autoritario que, como vos muy bien decís, tiene esta palabra. Pensé en poner una aclaración, pero no quise complicar la cosa. De todas maneras, es cierto que los argentinos, puede ser que de una manera un tanto acrítica, nos hemos encariñado con esta palabra.

Te felicito por tu argumentación sólida y contundente. Sólo quiero hacer una observación: los "ritos de iniciación" existen y han existido en ¿casi? todas las culturas dese el comienzo de los tiempos, y siempre ¿muchas veces? han tenido un componente un tanto cruel. Recuerdo haber leído en los diarios, hace algunos años, el caso de un joven japonés que murió como consecuencia de unos de estos ritos.

En fin. ¿Qué hacer con nuesto "che"? Supongo que de entre casa, seguiré usándolo como hasta ahora, aunque con más conciencia de lo que digo. No tuve muchas oportunidades de viajar al exterior, pero si alguna vez lo hago, me lo pensaré dos veces antes de usarlo, pensando bien cómo, cúando, dónde y con quién.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Mi estimado Nippur

Yo sé que los ritos de iniciación existen, pero los realizan los *ya iniciados* con respecto a los que se están por iniciar. O se los delega en alguna figura patriarcal o religiosa. El sacerdote declara "marido y mujer", el decano entrega el diploma, etc.

Los que no cumplen años son los que le pegan al que cumple años. Los que permanecen solteros son los que vapulean a quienes se van a casar, y si bien algunos casados lo hacen, es menos y se lo considera infantil. Los compañeros no recibidos y los amigos que no estudian son los que enchastran al graduado. Si se trata de algún tipo de rito, son ritos *de terminación*, son más parecidos a los funerales.

Para mí es más simple, estos "ritos y costumbres" son formas de manejo del resentimiento profundo, y como lo definio el filósofo Max Sheler en su magistral trabajo sobre este tema, el resentimiento es "una venganza diferida que se instala en el alma cuando un ser débil se siente superado por un ser fuerte...". El resentimiento es un tema general a la humanidad y los argentinos sólo tenemos un cultivo especial de él.

El "che" termina siendo una estructura curiosa. Si algo define a los argentinos es el tremendo y, me atrevería a afirmar, único contraste que tenemos entre nuestra valía individual agudizada al máximo, capaz de convertirnos en los mayores genios, los mayores vivos o los mayores tramposos del género humano, y nuestros mandatos grupales primitivos, conservadores, supervivientes, destinados a no funcionar ni a hacer nada útil.

En el micromundo de nuestras relaciones y amistades, manejamos el conflicto entre esta cosmovisión individualista y los mandatos grupales deletéreos. Confundimos a nuestros amigos con nosotros mismos y les contamos todo; los confundimos con la sociedad y los toreamos. El "che" regula el equilibrio de la balanza de este microcosmos personal, pues es una fuerza centrífuga que expulsa cuando es necesario lo que en sí tiene suficiente atracción gravitacional como para permanecer en última instancia unido.

Si alguien fuera de la Argentina, Uruguay y Paraguay quiere usar el "che", yo le sugiero que lea bien la etiqueta antes de usarlo, porque dice "utilícese con precaución / manténgase alejado de los niños".


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Alec:

Nuevamente me has hecho ver lo que tenía delante de los ojos y no veía. Ahora veo claro la diferencia entre un rito de iniciación oficiado por iniciados y un rito de iniciación oficiado por no iniciados.

Lo único que me queda por decir es que, como lo atestigua el caso del jóven japonés que mencioné, estos ritos de iniciación oficiados por no iniciados también se practican en al menos otro lugar del mundo.


----------



## Fernita

Juri said:
			
		

> *Ciao *es tambien veneto.Es derivacion de antiguo saludo Schiavo Vostro!= (esclavo vuestro)En dialecto:s'ciao, hoy Ciao!


 
Gracias, Juri!  
Fernita.


----------



## oriental

Hola a todos.

Cuando iba por la segunda página del hilo, pensé en encarar parte del tema en el uso del "Ché" en el Tango.

He visto luego, las magistrales intervenciones de Alec y Nippur.
Como material -también fundamenta su raíz indígena - iba a usar 
http://www.clubdetango.com.ar/lunfardeando/CHE.HTM
pero, luego de ellas, ya fué.

A ambos, gracias por permitir conocer y profundizar cosas que tenemos integradas en nuestra cultura, como el uso del "ché",y llevarlo desde nuestra idiosincracia a nuestra razón.
No es un mal viaje.
Saludos.


----------



## Synclaire

@ Alec

Muchas gracias por la información, que realmente me dejó ... sí, "anonadada" es la palabra correcta  

Realmente NO lo sabía. Nací y viví hasta mis 21 años en Bs.As. y me sorprende no haberme enterado antes.

No obstante eso: no pienso "condenar" ahora el uso del "che." En mi vida en la Argentina fue el "che" realmente algo agradable (en cambio: "che boludo" me parece espantoso, eso al márgen).

Lo que tú cuentas es importante e interesante. Pero considero que hace ya tiempo que ese término NO se usa más de esa manera. Nunca lo he usado de esa manera y nunca fue usado de esa manera conmigo.

Una conocida aquí en Alemania odia (con razón) el término "Mädchen" (la traducción sería: chica, niña). Es porque es un diminutivo de Maid, Magd, que significa tanto como sirvienta. Lógico que lo odie, ya que da la impresión de que el sexo femenino ya de por sí esté destinado a "servir."  

Pero hoy en día realmente NO ES MAS así. Además, NO hay otra palabra para reemplazar a "Mädchen" y además tiene un buen sonido, que fue lo primero que yo registré al aprender la palabra. Pero sobre todo: el significado ya NO es el mismo - y por eso, yo sí uso la palabra, a pesar de que le doy razón a esta chica, porque la tiene...


----------



## lforestier

En ingles, el término "*boy*"  para llamar a alguién desconocido tiene un significado parecido al significado original de "che" como lo describen Aleccowan y otros. Se evita su uso por lo mismo.


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Si se trata de algún tipo de rito, son ritos *de terminación*, son más parecidos a los funerales.


 
Tal vez lo que se termine sea la amistad, precismente.


----------



## Juri

SYnclaire:El termino "Maedchen" no es tan grave; mucho peor y todavia poblar es "Maedchen fuer alles" che significa "chica por todo"!
(Todos los trabajos de casa)


----------



## Victorec

Hace unos diez anios tuve el placer de leer un libro de J.L.Borges, (infelizmente la memoria me traiciona al recordar el  titulo),y explicaba claramente el origen guarani de la palabra "che", usada por argentinos, uruguayos, paraguayos y bolivianos (yo vivi en todos esos paises), al igual que la palabra "voce^" en portugues. Che pibes no os compliqueis demasiado, buscando el origen europeo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Jorge Luis Borges escribió también este microcuento sobre el "che". Son nueve renglones.


----------



## Juri

La frase original che dijò Cesar: "Tu quoque, Brute, fili mi!"


----------



## Synclaire

Juri said:
			
		

> SYnclaire:El termino "Maedchen" no es tan grave; mucho peor y todavia poblar es "Maedchen fuer alles" che significa "chica por todo"!
> (Todos los trabajos de casa)


 
Tambien se le dice a hombres "Mädchen für alles" - significa que la persona tiene una multifunción (p.ej. medio portero, medio secretario, medio contador, medio chofer, que se yo  ).


----------



## Synclaire

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Jorge Luis Borges escribió también este microcuento sobre el "che". Son nueve renglones.


 
Genial, ¡gracias Alec !!  

Pero ... dos cosas:

- A mí me ha causado muchísima risa ¿ es deseado ese efecto ? Es que el "che" disminuye (por lo menos así lo siento) lo dramático

- Por favor: ¿Qué significa "reconvención"? Gracias !
- Y (   son TRES cosas ) ¿ me pueden dar un link para un buen diccionario o enciclopedia ? ¡ Gracias !


----------



## aleCcowaN

Synclaire said:
			
		

> - A mí me ha causado muchísima risa ¿ es deseado ese efecto ? Es que el "che" disminuye (por lo menos así lo siento) lo dramático


Creo que la intención es todo lo contrario. El "che" es lo que crea el vínculo entre las dos escenas, pero también le aporta un matiz de despreocupación aparente. La palabra reconvención quizá confirme la apariencia y a su vez contraste con el "che". Creo que Borges juega con la idea de lo que "che" es y lo que los argentinos creemos que es, en un juego de varios niveles a la vez.


			
				Synclaire said:
			
		

> ¿Qué significa "reconvención"?


Es la censura o reprensión de los actos o dichos de otro. Es una forma apenas más suave de la "recriminación".


			
				Synclaire said:
			
		

> ¿ me pueden dar un link para un buen diccionario o enciclopedia ?


Yo no conozco ninguna enciclopedia on-line que sea buena y gratuita a la vez. Internet no es el lugar adecuado para formarse criterio, pues es un medio autopublicado. Si es muy útil cuando tienes criterios formados sólidamente, y eso lo suelen aportar los maestros y las obras en papel.


----------



## Synclaire

@ Alec

Sí, el efecto de dar risa es corto - enseguida aparece en la cabeza otro, que es el definitivo y ese NO es cómico, OK.

Borges cambia con el "che" esa historia un poco ¿o no ? La decepción del moribundo es igualmente profunda pero por ese "che" mas serena, filosófica, menos dramática. (Y ahí me da de nuevo risa, sorry  ).

¡ Gracias por servir de diccionario !

Tuve que dejar nuestras queridas enciclopedias (Salvat y Espasa Calpe) en Bs.As. (muchos tomos y cada tomo carísimo para mandar o traer en avión) y aquí nunca conseguí una buena. Me gustaría tener por lo menos una editada en la Argentina.

*A mí* me serviría una buena enciclopedia online (o diccionario online), no hay diferencia ya que es un libro que se traspasa a la red.


----------



## Juri

Como dictionario on line " Wordreference" no es mal.Cuando traduco uso 
siempre el ingles-italiano.


----------



## Synclaire

Juri said:
			
		

> Como dictionario on line " Wordreference" no es mal.Cuando traduco uso
> siempre el ingles-italiano.


 
¿ Aquí hay un diccionario ? Gracias, Juri, a ver si lo encuentro  (Nunca me alcanza el tiempo, entro, contesto y salgo :-( ).


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Synclaire said:
			
		

> ¿ Aquí hay un diccionario ? Gracias, Juri, a ver si lo encuentro  (Nunca me alcanza el tiempo, entro, contesto y salgo :-( ).


 
Synclaire: Mirá al tope de *esta* misma página.


----------



## Soulcruz

Yo que soy argentina de nacimiento, uso el "che" de manera cariniosa.  Cuando acá en Alemania nos reunimos con mis amigos de Argentina, nos pasamos diciendonos mutuamente "Che" aún más que en Argentina.  Será para no extraniar???  Asi que no coincido con el que dijo que usar el "che" es de uso descortés.. creo que deberia haber dicho: es de uso entre amigos y conocidos.  Nadie que no te conoce te va a decir "Che" de primera instancia.  Es algo que usamos para demostrar simpatia y no se lo decimos a cualquiera.  ;o)


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Soulcruz said:
			
		

> Yo que soy argentina de nacimiento, uso el "che" de manera cariniosa. Cuando acá en Alemania nos reunimos con mis amigos de Argentina, nos pasamos diciendonos mutuamente "Che" aún más que en Argentina. Será para no extraniar??? Asi que no coincido con el que dijo que usar el "che" es de uso descortés.. creo que deberia haber dicho: es de uso entre amigos y conocidos. Nadie que no te conoce te va a decir "Che" de primera instancia. Es algo que usamos para demostrar simpatia y no se lo decimos a cualquiera. ;o)


 
Yo dije que decir "che, alcanzame la lapicera" me parecía poco cortés - sumamente descortés, diría - , pero estaba suponiendo que me dirigía a un recién conocido, y que usaba "che" por que no recordaba su nombre.

Entre amigos de mucha confianza la cosa cambia totalmente.


----------



## bendina

muchacho  chaval  joven 


			
				Edher said:
			
		

> Saludos,
> 
> Esta pregunta es mas que nada para los argentinos. Alguien sabe de donde proviene la palabra "che" y exactamente que significa?
> En Mexico ya tambien usamos el termino "che." Pero lo usamos de una manera distinta. Se usa para decir "pinche." Ahora la gente nada mas dice " 'che " en lugar de toda la palabra.
> 
> " 'Che asqueroso, que estas haciendo? "
> 
> Gracias,
> Edher


----------



## Teros

Bueno, la verdad es que estoy un poco perplejo, porque como dije en mi anterior post, mis amigos argentinos y yo usamos de la misma manera el "che", pero los ejemplos de uso que os he leído aquí (sobre todo con las insignes intervenciones de AlecCowan) no coinciden con lo que yo he experimentado con mis amigos. La pregunta es ¿será porque aparentemente se usan igual pero en realidad no es así? Es decir, que externamente los usos suenan igual pero internamente las mentes de los oyentes, la misma frase la entienden de forma diferente (lamentablemente, AlecCowan, a pesar de tu reconvención de que no pongamos nuestros propios ejemplos de uso -que no acabo de entender por qué-, si no lo hago no se va a entender lo que quiero decir. Si lo consideras enojoso, por favor, simplemente salta los siguientes párrafos).

Por ejemplo, yo no uso "che" como significado de "eh, tú". Cuando llamo a alguien diciendo "che, ven aquí", ese che no va dirigido a la persona, sino a enfatizar y reforzar la frase, como si dijéramos (y perdon por la expresión) "coño, ven aquí", aunque no tan fuerte (el segundo ejemplo sería estando enfadado, mientras que el primero sólo ligeramente exasperadillo. Ejemplo de diálogo: yo-"ven" el-"un momento" yo-"ven, date prisa" el-"esperá" yo-"che, ven aquí"). De igual forma cuando alguno de ellos me dice "che, venís a comer?" no entiendo que ese che me haga referencia a mí (aunque quizás él sí la esté haciendo y yo no me doy cuenta porque filtro la palabra a través de mi propio uso y yo lo que le entiendo es que se está comenzando a impacientar). O por ejemplo, ahora tecleando esto, tres veces he escrito mal una palabra (se me enredaban las teclas) y al final se me ha escapado un "¡che!" expresando molestia (lo mismo hubiera pasado si se me hubiese derramado café encima). Y si mi equipo falla un gol clarísimo, lo suyo sería exclamar "¡che, que pena!"

Si no he entendido mal, ¿un argentino no podría decir la frase "Che, Luís, qué grande eres" y tendría que elegir entre "Che, qué grande eres" y "Luís, qué grande eres"? La primera de las tres sería un ejemplo típico de su uso en Valencia (y también las otras dos, claro).

Para terminar con los ejemplos (ya acabo), no todo su uso es negativo. Por ejemplo cuando saboreas algo bueno, es normal que se diga "che, qué bueno". Es decir, es perfectamente normal su uso estando solo (si es que hablar solo es normal, claro). ¿Es así en vuestro caso? Por hacer una analogía, diría que su uso aquí es algo así como "caray". Y como os digo, es lo que a mí me parece entenderle a mis amigos argentinos cuando lo usan, pero quizás sea problema de mi "filtro de significado". ¿Qué opináis?

P.D.: La expresión de Julio Cesar "pero, che!" del cuento "La Trama" de Borges, por contexto y todo, podría haberle pasado a un labrador de la huerta de Valencia. A mí, como a Synclaire, desde mi perspectiva también me hizo gracia y también me parece que disminuye lo dramático.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Mi estimad@ Teros, estoy de acuerdo con casi todo lo que pusiste.

Has destacado el uso de "che" como vocativo. Quizá todo el mundo saltó esta palabra por no conocerla, y es clave para entender qué significa "che" tambien en Valencia. Aquí va la definición

*vocativo**.*
(Del lat. _vocatīvus_).

*1.* m._ Gram._ Caso de la declinación, que sirve únicamente para invocar, llamar o nombrar, con más o menos énfasis, a una persona o cosa personificada, y a veces va precedido de las interjecciones _¡ah!_ u _¡oh!_

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

El vocativo implica principalmente a la segunda persona (no importa si singular o plural). En latín el vocativo en las otras personas coincidía con el nominativo la mayoría de los casos y sólo el énfasis dado por la pausa lo distinguía. Hay también un caso particular de vocativo para el pronombre "ego" (yo) y era..... "mi"  

Por ejemplo, en castellano

-¿Por qué te preocupas tanto por eso?
- ¡Porque me afecta a MÍIII!

Si quieren ver un vocativo, allí lo tienen.



> Si no he entendido mal, ¿un argentino no podría decir la frase "Che, Luís, qué grande eres" y tendría que elegir entre "Che, qué grande eres" y "Luís, qué grande eres"? La primera de las tres sería un ejemplo típico de su uso en Valencia (y también las otras dos, claro).


 
¡Tú, Luis, qué grande eres!
¡Che, Luis, qué grande eres!
¡Che!(dirigiéndose a Luis) ¡qué grande eres!

es exactamente lo mismo, pero "tú" es muy débil, porque tiene un uso nominativo permanente. El "che" distingue el uso vocativo tanto en Valencia como en la Cuenca del Plata.

¿Entonces el "che" es lo mismo? Es el mismo *uso*, no necesariamente el mismo significado. El che como buen vocativo es enfático, es una exaltación. Ahora bien ¿qué se pretende enfatizar? ¿siempre se exalta?

Aquí hemos escuchado a personas jóvenes de la Ciudad de Buenos Aires y su zona de influencia -seguramente blancos o más o menos blancos y de clase media también- decir que usan el "che" con sus amigos y que es maravilloso. Seguramente lo usan para exaltar a su contraparte, para llamarle la atención, para _joderlo_ (en el sentido argentino), para desafiarlo amistosamente. Es rudo y es cariñoso a la vez, pone distancia y a la vez la acorta.... regula las cosas. Pero ese es el uso que se le da en Buenos Aires, no en la Argentina, en cierta raza, en cierta clase, a cierta edad.

Che tiene toda una historia, desde su origen guaraní, como "yo",como "mí" y como "mi" también. Cualquiera que se relaciones con paraguayos, podrá llegar a tener el honor de que lo traten como "che ra'a" (pronúnciase parecido a yerá) que significa "mi amigo". Es tan importante el "che" aquí que la palabra "ra'a" no significa amigo por sí sola.

Pero che en el castellano de la Argentina y el Uruguay tiene otra historia y mantiene un montón de significaciones. Ya he hecho una larga lista, y no me pienso repetir. Fueron ejemplos ilustrativos de su uso, no ejemplos de los que uso yo. Yo casi no uso el che. Lo uso sólo como contestación al che, o para reconvenir a mis sobrinos. El che es enfáticamente brusco. Es un vocativo, y no un vocativo que se hace para invocar a los dioses, sino para marcar algo: distancia, autoridad. Es enfático para llamar la atención de otra persona. Este énfasis es como la energía nuclear: se puede usar para el bien o para el mal. El che es puro énfasis.


> O por ejemplo, ahora tecleando esto, tres veces he escrito mal una palabra (se me enredaban las teclas) y al final se me ha escapado un "¡che!" expresando molestia (lo mismo hubiera pasado si se me hubiese derramado café encima).


Claramente, por los ejemplos, el che valenciano se parece al uso de ciertas gentes de las costas del Río de la Plata. Pero el che es polimorfo en la Cuenca del Plata, y tiene una historia y un significado que va más allá del uso que le da cada uno.

Por último, volviendo al vocativo en latín, la frase de Julio César es "_Tu quoque, Brute, fili *mi*_" Allí tienen el énfasis, la reconvención. En el cuento La trama, la frase es "¡Pero, che!" (suerte que Borges dice que estas palabras hay que oirlas, no leerlas; y que pone "... y le dice con mansa reconvención y lenta sorpresa...").

A mí me parece que a algunos esto, primero, les causa gracia, segundo, se dan cuenta de que se está hablando de la muerte de alguien, y tercero, hacen una construcción sobre estos dos hechos. Suerte que Borges comienza el cuento con "Para que su horror sea perfecto", todo en presente (busquen si hay un solo uso del pasado), y el "sea" como el único uso del subjuntivo de todo el cuento ¿No creen que acaso Borges pudiera haber escrito mejor? Escribió como lo escribió para resaltar la simetría de la escena y *la simetría de los significados*.

A mí no me causó gracia alguna porque para el anónimo gaucho -tendrían que haber pensado en qué significa ahijado- su vida era tan importante como la de Julio César para él; era la única que tenían. Y a ambos los ultima un grupo entre los cuales estaba un ser querido, un amor filial.

Pero, che, basta ya. Yo al menos saco algo de esto ¡he entendido algo de Borges!


----------



## Teros

Un último añadido, que al parecer refuerza el parentesco entre el che del cono sur y el che de Valencia: he leído en la wikipedia que el juego de cartas valenciano por excelencia, el "truc", ampliamente difundido en las tres provincias valencianas Y SIN EMBARGO desconocido en el resto de España ¡¡Resulta que se juega también en Argentina y Urugay!! el "truco", donde resulta ser también el juego típico por excelencia,  con prácticamente las mismas reglas, sólo pequeñas variaciones.

Yo diría que ya son demasiadas coincidencias. A no ser que los mapuches hubieran llegado a elaborar de forma independiente un juego de cartas prácticamente idéntico, por pura casualidad...


----------



## Samurai Guarani

aleCcowaN said:


> Disculpen que me entrometa tan avanzado el hilo, pero a menos que se me haya escapado algo al leer tantos post, me llamó la atención que nadie nombrara el origen de "che".
> 
> Que es una expresión valenciana, lo sabemos, pero si miráis en el diccionario dice Valencia, Argentina, Paraguay, Uruguay. ¿por qué no dirá Argentina y México o Ecuador y Colombia? Les voy a decir lo que me explicaron en la escuela sobre "che":
> 
> En el guaraní (lengua indoamericana hablada originalmente en Paraguay, la Mesopotamia Argentina, la Banda Oriental del Río Uruguay y ciertas zonas de Brasil cercanas) "che" significa "mi". Todos los argentinos conocemos las expresiones "che hijo" (mi hijo) "che patroncito" (mi patrón) y la muy autóctona "chamigo" (mi amigo) que hasta es una marca de yerba mate. Es muy probable que este uso del posesivo guaranítico se haya cruzado con el uso valenciano, o los que iban llegando a estas tierras lo asociaran con ese uso valenciano, y que reforzado por una fuerte inmigración del Norte de Italia durante el siglo XIX se haya estabilizado en el uso del vocativo que se está comentando aquí.
> 
> El guaraní sigue siendo una lengua hablada cotidianamente en Paraguay, y con hablantes nativos y criollos en varias zonas de la Argentina.
> 
> Yo resumiría en que el "che" y el "mate" han ido propagándose juntos, uno proveniente de la noble nación guaraní y el otro del noble ilex paraguayensis. El uso estilo "valenciano" en América muy probablemente sea un sincretismo, ni un préstamo lingüístico ni una evolución independiente.
> 
> Como nota histórica, los valencianos, catalanes, aragoneses y baleares tuvieron prohibido emigrar a América hasta -creo- el advenimiento de los Borbones. De hecho lo hicieron de todos modos pero en pequeñas cantidades.
> 
> Cuando se formaron los ejércitos de la Ciudad de Buenos Aires para defenderse de los 14.000 soldados ingleses que nos invadieron por segunda vez en 1807 y fracasaron nuevamente, los cuerpos formados fueron Patricios (el más numeroso), Montañeses, Catalanes, Andaluces, Asturianos, Arribeños, Migueletes, Cazadores, Gallegos y Húsares. Los argentinos reconocerán nombres de calles en esta lista. Como verán, no había un cuerpo de valencianos, sí probablemente un regimiento, de lo que se deduce que la presencia valenciana existió pero nunca fue numéricamente importante.
> 
> Tampoco con la inmigración. Del saldo positivo de más de 6 millones de inmigrantes que la Argentina recibió desde 1868 hasta 1960, entre los cuales había 2 millones de españoles, los valencianos habrán sido, quizá, 100.000
> 
> De todos modos, recuerden que el "che" no es un uso muy cortés que se diga. Hoy en día, la palabra más común que acompaña a che es "boludo", al menos en Buenos Aires, y "¡che, boludo/a!" es casi la única ocasión que lo escucho en la actualidad. Todavía recuerdo lo que cualquier abuela decía durante mi infancia: "¿cómo que "che"? ¿tiene un nombre? ¡entonces usálo!". Si un argentino les dice "che" puede ser que sea muy cordial, puede ser que se haya olvidado de su nombre -es muy común que a los argentinos nos presenten un montón de personas cuando viajamos y nos olvidemos todos los nombres-, o simplemente puede ser que no les importen en absoluto. Yo personalmente prefiero decir "disculpáme ¿cómo era tu nombre?" a decir "¡Che!".


 
Excelente el foro..., acabo de descubrirlo... y espero contribuir en lo que pueda con mi "castellano paraguayo", jejeje.

En realidad, comparto plenamente con lo que dice AlecCowan. Creo que el CHE es un guaranismo que fue deformándose con el paso del tiempo.

Hasta nuestros días se escucha el CHAMIGO (che + amigo), degeneración del CHERA`A (che=mi + ra`a=amigo), que se utiliza frecuentemente en Paraguay, mucho más que el CHAMIGO, que se utiliza más en la Mesopotamia argentina y el norte uruguayo.

La expresión "CHE...", sería la primera parte del "CHE.... AMIGO...", tratando el interlocutor de captar la atención del receptor...

Saludos cordiales...


----------



## Ister

¡Lástima que no ví esto antes!
El _ché_ paraguayo es muy distinto del _xe_ guaraní. Ningún paraguayo en su sano juicio confundiría las dos cosas.
_Xe _(se pronuncia she) significa yo/_mi: xe jagua    mi perro_
_                                               xe reindy   mi caballo_
_                                               he'i xe       me dijo a mí_
_                                               xe ake       yo duermo          etc._

_Ché, _lo usamos en el Paraguay para denotar admiración o llamar a alguien y hasta diría que ambas formas de _ché_ se pronuncian de manera algo diferente:
Exclamación
¡Ché! ¿ya viste el desastre que hizo Fulano?  [Chee]...es un ché más largo...

¡Ché! ¡Qué hambre tenés!

Para llamar a alguien
¡Ché! Vení pues.
¡Listo, ché!       [ché]...es un ché más corto, más"_staccato"_  (música)

Saludos,
Olivia


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Ister said:


> ¡Lástima que no ví esto antes!
> El _ché_ paraguayo es muy distinto del _xe_ guaraní. Ningún paraguayo en su sano juicio confundiría las dos cosas.
> _Xe _(se pronuncia she) significa yo/_mi: xe jagua mi perro_
> _xe reindy mi caballo_
> _he'i xe me dijo a mí_
> _xe ake yo duermo etc._
> 
> _Ché, _lo usamos en el Paraguay para denotar admiración o llamar a alguien y hasta diría que ambas formas de _ché_ se pronuncian de manera algo diferente:
> Exclamación
> ¡Ché! ¿ya viste el desastre que hizo Fulano? [Chee]...es un ché más largo...
> 
> ¡Ché! ¡Qué hambre tenés!
> 
> Para llamar a alguien
> ¡Ché! Vení pues.
> ¡Listo, ché! [ché]...es un ché más corto, más"_staccato"_ (música)
> 
> Saludos,
> Olivia


 
Olivia:

No cabe dudas de que lo que decís es correcto. El Ché paraguayo (como lo llamaste) no es el mismo Che (she) en guaraní. Pero eso es HOY.

Lo que se cuestionaba en el hilo era el origen que tuvo el CHE, y si haz viajado por la zona del Litoral en Argentina (Misiones, Corrientes, Sta. Fe y Entre Ríos), te darás cuenta que el Che (she guaraní) se pronuncia CHE (che, igual), como vulgarmente se pronuncia en los chistes de "CA*CHI*QUE". Asimismo, podrás advertir que en la Argentina se dice "CHAMIGO" y acá decimos "SHAMIGO", o sea, el SHE paraguayo es el CHE argentino.

Ahora bien, y de hecho son hipótesis, pero es probable que si el origen del "CHE" se encuentre en el guaraní, estemos hablando de siglos de evolución (problamentente de la época de las Misiones Jesuíticas del Paraguay, o antes).

Saludos compatriota, un gusto encontrarte por acá,


----------



## BA Pablo

Soy argentino y veo que el origen de "che" no está claro. Las dos versiones de origen, la "nativa" (mapuche, guaraní o tehuelche) y la española parecen válidas, aunque siendo nativo me parece oportuno aclarar que es un vocablo no "argentino" sino eminentemente "porteño" (de la ciudad de Buenos Aires) y parcialmente correntino (por eso me gusta la versión del origen guaraní). Es sorprendente para el resto del mundo pero lo que se conoce como "acento argentino" es SOLO el de Buenos Aires, y en el resto el país nos cargan "a los porteños" como en el resto de Iberoamérica. 
Ahora, no quedan dudas que es un vocablo informal y "familiar". Si le decís a tu jefe "Che, me decís que hago?" lo más probable que seas despedido (y en este sentido lo familiar y amistoso se tansforma en autoritario con desconocidos).


Por eso "El Che" debe haber puesto distancia a su interlocutor de esa forma. Yo tampoco permitiría a nadie que no sea mi amigo me llame "Che".


----------



## Ister

En el fondo, no es tanto la pronunciación lo que considero diferente--entre _xe_ y _ché_--ya que la pronunciación guaraní varía  según sea la de Bolivia (Chiriguanos, Guarayos), Argentina, Brasil, etc.
Lo que si me llama la atención es la diferencia de conceptos:
_Xe_ indica la primera persona; _ché_ la segunda.

¿Cómo se daría ese salto?  ¡Sería un estudio lingüístico fascinante!

Por otro lado, lo de la procedencia valenciana...mmmm...no han venido muchos valencianos ni catalanes al Paraguay.  En su gran mayoría, de Iberia nos han llegado vascos, sobre todo de Navarra y otros cuantos españoles de Castilla la Vieja.  Por eso tiendo más a pensar que el origen es el _ce _castellano.

¿Cuándo empezaría a usarse este vocablo?
¿Alguien sabe de algún documento?

Saludos.
Olivia


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Abrumadora la cantidad de opiniones respecto al término *che*.

Para los indios araucanos de Chile y sur de Argentina *che* era simplemente *gente*/*hombre.* 

pehuen*che*
tehuen*che*
mapu*che*

hombres de las respectivas tribus

Estas tribus participaban junto con otras (ranqueles, pampas, etc) en los malones (incursiones de saqueo) en la frontera que separaba el territorio indio de aquel ocupado por los blancos. Ocupaban el término *che* al iniciar un diálogo con el hombre blanco, término que fue coloquialmente aceptado en el lenguaje diario del gaucho para dirigirse a otro y finalmente incorporado al léxico urbano argentino.


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Realmente notable la cantidad de hipótesis sobre el "CHE"..., lo que me gustaría saber es si durante alguna época anterior, en Valencia hubo alguna corriente migratoria de origen argentino o más bien rioplatense que pudo haber fijado el término en la jerga local. Claro, es sólo una consulta a fin de poder descartar el origen valenciano del término.

Por otra parte, me interesa mucho la hipótesis dada por Juan Carlos Garling en el último post...

Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Samurai Guarani said:


> Realmente notable la cantidad de hipótesis sobre el "CHE"..., lo que me gustaría saber es si durante alguna época anterior, en Valencia hubo alguna corriente migratoria de origen argentino o más bien rioplatense que pudo haber fijado el término en la jerga local. Claro, es sólo una consulta a fin de poder descartar el origen valenciano del término.
> 
> Por otra parte, me interesa mucho la hipótesis dada por Juan Carlos Garling en el último post...
> 
> Saludos


 
No hubo tal corriente migratoria rioplatense a Valencia y pienso que hay que descartar un nexo en lo que respecta al término *che* o cualquier otro.

En cambio hubo una inmigración masiva de italianos (junto con españoles) a la Argentina entre finales del siglo 19 y principios del siglo 20, al extremo que el fondo étnico del país procede en gran parte de esos grupos, lo cual explica que muchos apellidos sean de origen italiano.

Eso me hace acordar de un cuento. Sabido es que los porteños (Buenos Aires) son muy seguros de sí mismo, piensan que Buenos Aires es el centro del mundo y que si ganan la Copa del Mundo es porque Dios es argentino. Es así como un argentino que visitó Italia a su regreso comentó que lo que más le llamó la atención era que en ese país todos los apellidos eran argentinos !

Puedo decirlo con autoridad porque yo mismo soy porteño.

Esta masiva inmigración explica también la abundancia de términos derivados del italiano en la jerga rioplatense (lunfardo).


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> No hubo tal corriente migratoria rioplatense a Valencia y pienso que hay que descartar un nexo en lo que respecta al término *che* o cualquier otro.
> 
> En cambio hubo una inmigración masiva de italianos (junto con españoles) a la Argentina entre finales del siglo 19 y principios del siglo 20, al extremo que el fondo étnico del país procede en gran parte de esos grupos, lo cual explica que muchos apellidos sean de origen italiano.
> 
> Eso me hace acordar de un cuento. Sabido es que los porteños (Buenos Aires) son muy seguros de sí mismo, piensan que Buenos Aires es el centro del mundo y que si ganan la Copa del Mundo es porque Dios es argentino. Es así como un argentino que visitó Italia a su regreso comentó que lo que más le llamó la atención era que en ese país todos los apellidos eran argentinos !
> 
> Puedo decirlo con autoridad porque yo mismo soy porteño.
> 
> Esta masiva inmigración explica también la abundancia de términos derivados del italiano en la jerga rioplatense (lunfardo).


 
Claro Juan Carlos..., eso lo sé...


----------



## ORL

Leyendo todo esto, me pregunto desde cuándo el uso de la partícula "che" es algo grosero... por supuesto que si uno la acompaña de la palabra "boludo" como aportó alguien por ahí la cosa se torna grosera. Lo mismo que comenzar cada frase con la palabra "coño" en España, no es el che lo grosero, sino lo de boludo. Pero no se puede decir que esta última sea la única palabra que pueda acompañar a la partícula che, así como coño no es la única exclamación que precede a cualquier frase en España...
Esta mañana escuché en radio un programa de chamamé conducido por un correntino muy simpático, donde la palabra "chamigo" aparecía cada vez que el hombre se dirigía a su audiencia. Creo que el orígen efectivamente está ahí. 
Che es una palabrita de uso familiar, si uno al decir "che, mami/papi..." está siendo grosero para con sus padres, entonces creo que he sido un grosero toda mi vida y -para colmo- mis padres nunca se dieron cuenta...
Si uno al dirigirse a un amigo/a dice "che Mario/María, vení que tenemos que conversar", está incurriendo en agresión verbal, entonces he sido un agresivo toda mi vida y -para colmo- mis amios nunca se dieron cuenta...
"Qué frío hace hoy, che!", ahí el che se podría decir que enfatiza el hecho de que el frío en cierto modo molesta y no es del agrado del hablante, pero si se lo compara, puede equivaler a un tímido y muy de salón "caray", que supongo en estos días ni la reina de España debe usar, pero *nunca* a un "coño" groseramente peninsular. 
Ahora, si te dicen "andá a cagar, ché!", dependiendo mucho de la situación, la relación interpersonal y el contexto, el che puede estar funcionando como refuerzo de la agresión o bien ser una frase simpática que lo único que refuerza es que dejaste en evidencia a tu interlocutor al usarla, y éste, por relación de confianza, te manda amigablemente y muy argentinamente a cagar. Cosa que no rompe ninguna amistad.
El "che boludo", del mismo modo, es trato amigable o agresivo, dependiendo de la relación, la situación y el contexto. Del mismo modo que en Argentina un "hijo de puta" puede ser un hijo de puta por malo y un "hijo de puta" puede ser alguien que hace fantásticamente lo que hace, ya sea su profesión, su arte o lo que sea.
En lo general, el che continúa siendo una forma amigable de dirigirse entre personas con un grado de relación que no necesariamente tiene que ser una profunda e íntima amistad, ya que compañeros de trabajo se tratan de che, conocidos superficiales se tratan de che, el che va y viene sin que nadie se ofenda, o con ofensa, dependiendo de la situación.
Lo de la inmigración y el lunfardo, verdad, el lunfardo es el resultado de toda esa mezcla, sólo que ahí se suele olvidar a los que ya estaban por estas tierras. Aunque Europa continúe fascinada con su propio ombligo y embelesada con la punta de su propia naríz, cabe destacar también que que la nación Mapu*che* en su lengua ya contaba con la partícula, la que casualmente significa "gente". Mapu-che: gente de la tierra.
Saludos, che.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

ORL said:


> Leyendo todo esto, me pregunto desde cuándo el uso de la partícula "che" es algo grosero... por supuesto que si uno la acompaña de la palabra "boludo" como aportó alguien por ahí la cosa se torna grosera. Lo mismo que comenzar cada frase con la palabra "coño" en España, no es el che lo grosero, sino lo de boludo. Pero no se puede decir que esta última sea la única palabra que pueda acompañar a la partícula che, así como coño no es la única exclamación que precede a cualquier frase en España...
> Esta mañana escuché en radio un programa de chamamé conducido por un correntino muy simpático, donde la palabra "chamigo" aparecía cada vez que el hombre se dirigía a su audiencia. Creo que el orígen efectivamente está ahí.
> ........................................................
> Saludos, che.


 
Muy acertados tus comentarios.

Los correntinos (al menos durante el siglo 19) eran prepoderantemente de extracción guaraní, hablaban su idioma y muchos aún hoy lo hacen (igual que en Paraguay, donde el guaraní, esa hermosa lengua, es un segundo idioma). En un estado federal, tristemente separado por luchas internas entre provincias, Corrientes fue siempre una región con fuertes sentimientos separatistas y orgullo propio con respecto a la metrópoli, al extremo que decían en broma : ' Si la Argentina llega en entrar en guerra, le vamos a dar una manito'. No es de extrañar por lo tanto que hasta hoy cultiven el _chamamé _y el idioma de sus raíces, lo cual prueban las emisiones radiales destinadas a correntinos radicados en la Capital.

A mi juicio la expresión _chamigo _es la fusión de _ch(e) amigo,_ procediendo el *che* desde el sur argentino por contacto entre los correntinos y los contingentes argentinos de otras provincias, que usaban continuamente esa expresión, durante la Guerra del Paraguay. _Chamigo_ es posterior al uso del *che* en el sur, o sino contemporáneo, pero no creo que sea anterior y haya originado el *che*.

Por el mensaje de _Ister_ podemos concluir que no hay nexo con el guaraní _xe (yo)._


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> Muy acertados tus comentarios.
> 
> Los correntinos (al menos durante el siglo 19) eran prepoderantemente de extracción guaraní, hablaban su idioma y muchos aún hoy lo hacen (igual que en Paraguay, donde el guaraní, esa hermosa lengua, es un segundo idioma). En un estado federal, tristemente separado por luchas internas entre provincias, Corrientes fue siempre una región con fuertes sentimientos separatistas y orgullo propio con respecto a la metrópoli, al extremo que decían en broma : ' Si la Argentina llega en entrar en guerra, le vamos a dar una manito'. No es de extrañar por lo tanto que hasta hoy cultiven el _chamamé _y el idioma de sus raíces, lo cual prueban las emisiones radiales destinadas a correntinos radicados en la Capital.
> 
> A mi juicio la expresión _chamigo _es la fusión de _ch(e) amigo,_ procediendo el *che* desde el sur argentino por contacto entre los correntinos y los contingentes argentinos de otras provincias, que usaban continuamente esa expresión, durante la Guerra del Paraguay. _Chamigo_ es posterior al uso del *che* en el sur, o sino contemporáneo, pero no creo que sea anterior y haya originado el *che*.
> 
> Por el mensaje de _Ister_ podemos concluir que no hay nexo con el guaraní _xe (yo)._


 
Juan Carlos:

La afinidad de los correntinos con la cultura y costumbres paraguayas se debe a que originalmente fue su ciudad fue fundada y poblada por paraguayos (al igual que Sta. Fe, Concepción del Bermejo y la misma Buenos Aires). Ahora bien..., la proximidad de Corrientes con Asunción (la ciudad más importante del sur de Sudamérica mediados del siglo XVII) hace que su intercambio comercial y cultural se dé mucho más con ésta que con Buenos Aires (de la cual pasó a depender ya en 1620 cuando en épocas de Hernandarias la "Provincia Gigante de Indias" quedó dividida en dos: 1) Del Paraguay y el Guairá y 2) Del Río de la Plata.

El Chamamé es casi exactamente lo mismo que la Polka paraguaya, con la diferencia que aquella utiliza menos palabras en guaraní, y por lo tanto se torna más entendible para el resto de la población en Argentina. Algo muy similar ocurre con el Estado brasileño de Mato Grosso do Sul, donde las costumbres paraguayas (el tereré, el guaraní) se hallan muy arraigadas, y la música paraguaya es ampliamente difundida (hay un grupo de Campo Grande, llamado "Tradiçâo" que vende muchísimo en Brasil y lanzó su concierto en vivo en DVD, con músicas regionales y varias polkas y guaranias paraguayas).

Independientemente al origen del "CHE", que sigue siendo una incógnita, en lo relacionado al tema "chamigo", no me caben dudas de que se trata del CHE (yo/mi) + AMIGO. Su origen es el CHE (yo/mi) + RA`A (amigo) del guaraní. Aqui en Paraguay se utilizan indistintamente ambas formas: 1) CHE RA`A (she ra a) o 2) CHAMIGO (shamigo).

Saludos...


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Samurai Guarani said:


> Juan Carlos:
> 
> La afinidad de los correntinos con la cultura y costumbres paraguayas se debe a que originalmente fue su ciudad fue fundada y poblada por paraguayos (al igual que Sta. Fe, Concepción del Bermejo y la misma Buenos Aires). Ahora bien..., la proximidad de Corrientes con Asunción (la ciudad más importante del sur de Sudamérica mediados del siglo XVII) hace que su intercambio comercial y cultural se dé mucho más con ésta que con Buenos Aires (de la cual pasó a depender ya en 1620 cuando en épocas de Hernandarias la "Provincia Gigante de Indias" quedó dividida en dos: 1) Del Paraguay y el Guairá y 2) Del Río de la Plata.
> 
> El Chamamé es casi exactamente lo mismo que la Polka paraguaya, con la diferencia que aquella utiliza menos palabras en guaraní, y por lo tanto se torna más entendible para el resto de la población en Argentina. Algo muy similar ocurre con el Estado brasileño de Mato Grosso do Sul, donde las costumbres paraguayas (el tereré, el guaraní) se hallan muy arraigadas, y la música paraguaya es ampliamente difundida (hay un grupo de Campo Grande, llamado "Tradiçâo" que vende muchísimo en Brasil y lanzó su concierto en vivo en DVD, con músicas regionales y varias polkas y guaranias paraguayas).
> 
> Independientemente al origen del "CHE", que sigue siendo una incógnita, en lo relacionado al tema "chamigo", no me caben dudas de que se trata del CHE (yo/mi) + AMIGO. Su origen es el CHE (yo/mi) + RA`A (amigo) del guaraní. Aqui en Paraguay se utilizan indistintamente ambas formas: 1) CHE RA`A (she ra a) o 2) CHAMIGO (shamigo).
> 
> Saludos...


 
Muy interesantes y acertados tus alcances. La afinidad de los correntinos con los paraguayos y el antagonismo con los porteños eran en efecto tales que a los inicios de la Guerra del Paraguay (o de la Triple Alianza) el gobierno de Buenos Aires no podia confiar plenamente en su participación. En efecto, hubo muchas deserciones y actos de colaboración con el Paraguay.

La polka paraguaya junto con el arpa ciertamente son aportes de Madame Lynch cuando llegó al país en 1855.


----------



## ORL

> Chamigo es posterior al uso del che en el sur, o sino contemporáneo, pero no creo que sea anterior y haya originado el che.


 
Juan Carlos, nunca aseveré que el uso del "che" en el sur sea anterior, posterior o contemporáneo al "che" guaraní, ni que uno haya originado al otro, ni que el otro haya originado al uno, ni que ambos tengan que ver con nada. No digo eso ni siquiera por roce. Especulo con un orígen guaraní, sin ubicarme historicamente, por simple similitud. 
Pero mi punto es que muchas partículas y giros de uso en América son propias del continente, por su devenir propio en la historia, y no necesariamente todo vino con los conquistadores o posteriormente con la inmigración, como suele asegurarse a rajatabla muy a menudo en estos foros. Es como si América hubiese sido una página en blanco que necesitaba de los europeos para comenzar a ser escrita, y antes de ellos en estas tierras no había nada ni nadie. Y como si hoy necesitara de aprobación lingüística desde la "metrópolis".
Habrá que investigar más detalladamente el orígen de "che", pero si los ekekos, los ñoquis del 29, el ahijuna y el sapucay surgieron sin necesidad de "colaboraciones" externas, bien puede tener un orígen guaraní o sureño o de otro -tal vez caprichoso- punto de la geografía argentina/uruguaya/paraguaya/boliviana.
Especulación pura, por supuesto, pero naturalmente habría que ubicar historicamente el comienzo del uso de la partícula "che" para poder decir si algo fue "anterior" o "posterior" a nada.
Saludos.


----------



## GuiGodinez

Los bolivianos tambien usan la palabara 'che'. No 100% como los argetinos que la utilizan para llamar atencion de alguien sino para enfatizar algo como 'carramba che, has hecho bien' o 'grave che, que te han cobrado tanto'. Se me hace tambien que la utilizan en Paraguay.


----------



## Samurai Guarani

GuiGodinez said:


> Los bolivianos tambien usan la palabara 'che'. No 100% como los argetinos que la utilizan para llamar atencion de alguien sino para enfatizar algo como 'carramba che, has hecho bien' o 'grave che, que te han cobrado tanto'. Se me hace tambien que la utilizan en Paraguay.


 
Así es GuiGodinez..., si leés los posts que están más arriba podrás saber un poco más sobre el "che" paraguayo, aunque en la práctica, la mayor parte de la población paraguaya la utiliza de la misma manera que en Buenos Aires y gran parte de la Argentina.

Saludos


----------



## Teros

Samurai Guarani said:


> Realmente notable la cantidad de hipótesis sobre el "CHE"..., lo que me gustaría saber es si durante alguna época anterior, en Valencia hubo alguna corriente migratoria de origen argentino o más bien rioplatense que pudo haber fijado el término en la jerga local. Claro, es sólo una consulta a fin de poder descartar el origen valenciano del término.
> 
> Por otra parte, me interesa mucho la hipótesis dada por Juan Carlos Garling en el último post...
> 
> Saludos



Respondiendo brevemente a Samurai: El "che" valenciano está documentado ya en textos de la edad media, anteriores al viaje de Colón. De hecho, entre los filólogos incluso se discute si pudo tener un origen árabe, cosa nada clara...


----------



## Teros

Por cierto ¿alguien tiene algún comentario al respecto de por qué el truco, ese juego tan típico de la cuenca de la Plata, sea el juego por excelencia de Valencia, la región del "che", juego que sin embargo es completamente desconocido en el resto de España? ¿No os parece que es un punto que puede apoyar un origen común de ambos che (quizá de América hacia España)? A pesar de lo que os he dicho de los testimonios escritos de un uso medieval del che en Valencia, quizás éste desapareciera y fuera reactivado por inmigración argentina...


----------



## ORL

> de la cuenca *de la* Plata


 
Es la cuenca *del* Plata, no "de la Plata". El masculino es porque se refiere al Río de la Plata, y la palabra río es de género masculino. La Plata es la capital de la provincia de Buenos Aires. Por la misma razón Mar del Plata se llama como se llama y no "Mar de la Plata".
Primera vez en la vida que leo que el truco es de orígen valenciano. Quién sabe, pero considerando las mañas y el lenguaje típico del truco, supongo que si vino de Valencia habrá pasado por un proceso de deformación del original bastante considerable, ya que no hay nada más argentino que el juego de truco, que no sólo se juega en la cuenca del Plata, sino más bien en todo el país.


----------



## Teros

Cuenca del Plata. Cierto, lamento la confusión. En cuanto a lo de las reglas,
busca en la wikipedia en español la palabra Truc o Truco. Allí tienes las diferentes variantes, juzga tú mismo.


----------



## Railway

Hola a tod@s.

Interesantísimos todos vuestros comentarios.

Solo una cosa sobre el truc. Me he leido las reglas por encima, y me parece muy muy muuuuy parecido al mus de toda la vida que si se juega en toda España. Sobre lo del origen, me imagino que si en américa se juega a este juego con la baraja española, obviamente el origen será español. La verdad, desconozco por completo si los juegos de cartas erán habituales en America antes de la llegada de los europeos, pero no me negareis que tiene cierta lógica lo que digo.

¡Un saludo a todos!


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Teros said:


> Respondiendo brevemente a Samurai: El "che" valenciano está documentado ya en textos de la edad media, anteriores al viaje de Colón. De hecho, entre los filólogos incluso se discute si pudo tener un origen árabe, cosa nada clara...


 
Muy interesante Teros..., sería bueno tener acceso (de ser posible online, si algunos documentos están digitalizados), del contexto en que es utilizado el CHE valenciano, puesto que de confirmarse, al menos a mí me quedaría totalmente claro el origen español de la expresión.

No obstante, el CHE guaraní es precolombino y como lo he expresado antes, significa YO, es decir es la primera persona: CHE (yo), NDE (tu), HA`É (él); ÑANDE (nosotros), PEÊ (vosotros/ustedes), HA`É KUÉRA (ellos).  Quizás la forma más difundida en el Paraguay de dirigirse a alguien, cuando uno no sabe el nombre de pila del otro interlocutor sea diciéndole: Ey..., CHE RA`A... = Ey..., mi amigo...

El caso paraguayo es realmente curioso, puesto que los conquistadores han adoptado el idioma de los conquistados; y como ningún cambio lingüístico puede darse sino por razones históricas que impactaron socialmente a los hablantes de una determinada lengua, cabe explicar el origen del CHE paraguayo, de origen guaraní.

Desde el año 1537 en que se funda el fuerte de Nuestra Señora Santa María de La Asunción, ésta se convierte en la principal ciudad del sur de Sudamérica, puesto que el fuerte de Nuestra Señora Santa María del Buen Ayre -fundado un año antes en 1536- tuvo que ser despoblado por causa de los ataques indígenas que ocasionaron hambre y que diezmó a su ya escasa población española. El Gobernador del Paraguay, Domingo Martínez de Irala ordena el despoblamiento de Buenos Aires y el traslado de toda su población a La Asunción, que se erige como ciudad con la conformación del Cabildo en el año 1541 .

Durante todo el siglo XVI y hasta fines del siglo XVII, La Asunción sería la capital de la "Provincia Gigante de Indias", el centro de conquista y la ciudad española más importante del sur de Sudamérica (sólo superada por Lima), y de ella saldrían todas las expediciones para fundar nuevas poblaciones españolas en el vasto y desconocido territorio sudamericano. Así, desde Asunción se fundan: Santa Cruz de la Sierra (actual Bolivia); Ontiveros, Ciudad Real, Villarrica del Espíritu Santo y Ciudad Jerez (actual Brasil); San Juan de Vera de las Siete Corrientes (Corrientes), Santa Fe, Concepción del Río Bermejo y la Ciudad de la Santísima Trinidad y puerto de Nuestra Señora Santa María de los Buenos Ayres (Buenos Aires), todas éstas en la actual República Argentina. La división de la "Provincia Gigante de Indias" en dos: 1) Provincia del Paraguay y del Guairá con capital en Asunción y 2) Provincia del Río de la Plata con capital en Buenos Aires, se daría sólo en 1620 por orden del Primer Gobernador criollo de América, el asunceno Hernando Arias de Saavedra (Hernandarias).

Con esta nueva división política, si bien la ciudad de Corrientes y la Mesopotamia (Entre Ríos) caen bajo la administración de Buenos Aires, todas las ciudades que limitan con el Paraguay toman su influencia, su idioma y su cultura (basta con ir a Corrientes para percibir que la notoria afinidad cultural con el Paraguay contrasta totalmente con la de Buenos Aires). El CHE (yo/mi) RA`A (amigo) sin embargo adopta un leve cambio, tanto en Corrientes como en Entre Ríos y pasa a ser directamente CHE AMIGO o CHAMIGO (che+amigo). Así, el EY..., CHE RA`A, pasa a ser: CHE... AMIGO. 

Cabe aclarar que el "voseo" rioplatense muy probablemente tenga su origen en un fenómeno histórico. Las Provincias del Paraguay y del Río de la Plata fueron las más olvidadas de todo el Reino de España (fue el último Virreynato creado, recién en 1776), y jamás contó con un puerto preciso como los demás Virreynatos (Veracruz en Nueva España -México-; Portobelo y Cartagena de Indias en Nueva Granada -Panamá y Colombia; La Habana en Cuba; Callao en el Perú). Así, Buenos Aires, Santa Fe y Asunción fueron puertos menores y era muy raro el intercambio comercial (aunque el contrabando de oro y plata del Potosí, traídos por Tucumán estaban a la orden del día), así como la llegada de contingentes de españoles.

Al no mantener un intercambio cultural y lingüístico permanente con la Metrópoli, las Provincias del Paraguay y del Río de la Plata mantienen formas antiguas de hablar el castellano, no produciéndose el cambio al TU, utilizado preferentemente en todos los demás países de habla hispana (a excepción de Uruguay, Argentina, Paraguay y el Dpto. de Santa Cruz en Bolivia, antedicho)

Cordiales saludos,


----------



## ORL

Que un juego se juegue con baraja española no significa necesariamente que su orígen sea español. No puse en duda que el truco pueda ser de orígen valenciano -que no sería español entonces-, pero que si lo es no hay duda de que ha pasado por un filtro argentino más que considerable. Y refiriéndose a las reglas, la "regla" fundamental del truco argentino es justamente la laxitud de sus reglas, porque consiste justamente en mentir el juego todo el tiempo.
Lo que sí dudo todo el tiempo es de eso tan aparentemente asumido por los ibéricos, esto de que el continente americano era una hoja en blanco antes de sus bestiales arrivos. Esto dicho con todo respeto, sobre todo a la verdad histórica.
Saludos


----------



## Samurai Guarani

ORL said:


> Que un juego se juegue con baraja española no significa necesariamente que su orígen sea español. No puse en duda que el truco pueda ser de orígen valenciano -que no sería español entonces-, pero que si lo es no hay duda de que ha pasado por un filtro argentino más que considerable. Y refiriéndose a las reglas, la "regla" fundamental del truco argentino es justamente la laxitud de sus reglas, porque consiste justamente en mentir el juego todo el tiempo.
> Lo que sí dudo todo el tiempo es de eso tan aparentemente asumido por los ibéricos, esto de que el continente americano era una hoja en blanco antes de sus bestiales arrivos. Esto dicho con todo respeto, sobre todo a la verdad histórica.
> Saludos


 
Concuerdo en que el origen español de las cartas utilizadas para el truco no necesariamente signifique que el juego tenga el mismo origen.

Aquí nosotros tenemos un juego llamado "Maka`í" que emplea cartas españolas pero que es más paraguayo que la mandioca.

Saludos,


----------



## jalibusa

Dícese que proviene del idioma guaraní, en el cual es el equivalente al posesivo "mi", y en tiempos de la colonia los soldados (que hablaban guaraní y muy poco español), se dirigían a su superior como, por ejemplo, *"che capitán*", (tal como lo hacen los franceses y (creo) los españoles: mon capitain o mi capitán. Con el tiempo y la usanza fué transformando a su uso actual que nada tiene que ver con el posesivo, aunque suele escucharse "che amigo" donde todavía figura como posesivo.


----------



## Samurai Guarani

jalibusa said:


> Dícese que proviene del idioma guaraní, en el cual es el equivalente al posesivo "mi", y en tiempos de la colonia los soldados (que hablaban guaraní y muy poco español), se dirigían a su superior como, por ejemplo, *"che capitán*", (tal como lo hacen los franceses y (creo) los españoles: mon capitain o mi capitán. Con el tiempo y la usanza fué transformando a su uso actual que nada tiene que ver con el posesivo, aunque suele escucharse "che amigo" donde todavía figura como posesivo.


 
Interesantísima observación jalibusa, te comento que hasta hoy día en el Paraguay se utiliza muchísimo. Frecuentemente escucharás decir: "che patrón", "che jefe", "che ama", y aún *"che capitán"*, tal como tu ejemplo. Aunque en el guaraní paraguayo "che", se pronuncia "she". 

Saludos,


----------



## Nory_britgirl

"Che" proviene de la tribu indigena Mapuche, que habitaba al sur de la Argentina, y el significado de la palabra equivale a "Gente".


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Nory_britgirl said:


> "Che" proviene de la tribu indigena Mapuche, que habitaba al sur de la Argentina, y el significado de la palabra equivale a "Gente".


 
Tampoco se ha descartado el origen mapuche de la palabra, sin embargo, existen fundamentos más sólidos para sostener que su origen se encuentra en el guaraní, cuya cultura si fue y es compartida por la mayoría de los países que actualmente utilizan el "che" en su lenguaje cotidiano (Argentina, Uruguay, Paraguay y el Dpto. de Santa Cruz de la Sierra en Bolivia).

Saludos,


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Revisando los numerosos interesantes posts sobre el _*che*_ sigo pensando que podríamos coincidir que ha tenido diferente origen.

En la llamada frontera del antiguo virreinato, una línea que se extendía desde algo al sur de San Luis hasta escasamente algo al sur de la localidad de Dolores en la provincia de Buenos Aires, pudo haberse originado por el contacto con los _pampas_, _ranqueles_ y otras tribus, que usaban el término para denotar _gente, pueblo, hombre de este pueblo_. Recordemos su uso en el Martín Fierro de José Hernandez y otra literatura gaucha, luego incorporado al hablar urbano.

Por lo que hemos visto en el foro, el _*che*_ paraguayo ha tenido su origen separadamente en el _guaraní._ A partir del Doctor Francia, Paraguay mantuvo una política aislacionista y la influencia lingüistica se extendió sólo en Corrientes, de marcada presencia _guaraní _(Chaco y Misiones eran entonces territorios de escasa población). Recordemos el frecuente _*ch'amigo*_ de los correntinos, desconocido en otras provincias.

Con motivo de la _Guerra del Paraguay_, o _Guerra de la Triple Alianza_, los contingentes de los bandos rivales entraron en contacto y ambos lo usaron como expresión de _uso común_ sin detenerse a meditar sobre cual pudo haber sido su origen. 

Me agradaría saber si algunos amigos del foro coinciden.


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> Revisando los numerosos interesantes posts sobre el _*che*_ sigo pensando que podríamos coincidir que ha tenido diferente origen.
> 
> En la llamada frontera del antiguo virreinato, una línea que se extendía desde algo al sur de San Luis hasta escasamente algo al sur de la localidad de Dolores en la provincia de Buenos Aires, pudo haberse originado por el contacto con los _pampas_, _ranqueles_ y otras tribus, que usaban el término para denotar _gente, pueblo, hombre de este pueblo_. Recordemos su uso en el Martín Fierro de José Hernandez y otra literatura gaucha, luego incorporado al hablar urbano.
> 
> Por lo que hemos visto en el foro, el _*che*_ paraguayo ha tenido su origen separadamente en el _guaraní._ A partir del Doctor Francia, Paraguay mantuvo una política aislacionista y la influencia lingüistica se extendió sólo en Corrientes, de marcada presencia _guaraní _(Chaco y Misiones eran entonces territorios de escasa población). Recordemos el frecuente _*ch'amigo*_ de los correntinos, desconocido en otras provincias.
> 
> Con motivo de la _Guerra del Paraguay_, o _Guerra de la Triple Alianza_, los contingentes de los bandos rivales entraron en contacto y ambos lo usaron como expresión de _uso común_ sin detenerse a meditar sobre cual pudo haber sido su origen.
> 
> Me agradaría saber si algunos amigos del foro coinciden.


 
Interesante enfoque Juan Carlos.

Durante el aislacionismo practicado en el Paraguay (la isla sin mar) del Dr. Francia (1811-1840), es verdad que los contactos con los países vecinos fueron mínimos (estaba vedada la entrada y la salida de paraguayos y extranjeros y si lo hacían, debían hacerlo única y exclusivamente portando un pasaporte que era expedido por el mismo Dr. Francia). Sin embargo y pese a ello, es mi parecer que el modo de hablar de la sociedad paraguaya estaba ya definida desde hace mucho tiempo atrás (recuerda que el bilingüismo se originó con el mestizaje iniciado con la fundación de La Asunción en 1537), y su forma de hablar se ha extendido por los "mancebos de la tierra" (asuncenos hijos de españoles e indígenas) a todas las ciudades "hijas de Asunción", entre las que se encuentran las que cito tópicos arriba. Esto se comprueba con el "leísmo" aún vigente en el Paraguay, y que se halla documentado en los escritos del conocido como "primer historiador historiador del Río de la Plata", el asunceno Ruy Díaz de Guzmán, en la primera década del 1600.

Con todo esto y aún habiendo trascurrido siglos de la colonización de estas tierras, podemos decir que toda la región del Río de la Plata (Argentina, Uruguay, Paraguay y parte de Bolivia) conservó (exceptuando el caso del bilingüismo paraguayo), una manera muy similar de hablar y escribir, a la vez que comparten aún hoy muchos giros y regionalismos. 

En 1860, escribe Salvador Ferla, el Paraguay tenía una población igual al de la República Argentina, y cuatro veces superior a la de Buenos Aires. En 1870, finalizada la Guerra de la Triple Alianza el Paraguay perdió la mayor parte de su población masculina y el país quedó desolado, por lo que no creo que el contacto entre las tropas haya influido en gran medida (Paraguay se terminó sin tropa), y por el contrario, luego de la Guerra se dio un nuevo fenómeno social (la repoblación del Paraguay) que indudablemente afectó también el lenguaje volviéndolo aún más marcadamente característico.

Entiendo que las corrientes migratorias europeas al Río de la Plata (sobre todo la colectividad italiana) han influido mucho en la pronunciación del castellano en la Argentina y en el Uruguay (donde con un poco de exagero se dice que son italianos que hablan español). La colectividad italiana, también bastante numerosa en el Paraguay no dejó sin embargo su impronta en nuestro vocabulario ni en nuestra pronunciación y por el contrario tuvieron que aprender el guaraní. 

Cordiales saludos,


----------



## zumac

Samurai Guarani said:


> Interesantísima observación jalibusa, te comento que hasta hoy día en el Paraguay se utiliza muchísimo. Frecuentemente escucharás decir: "che patrón", "che jefe", "che ama", y aún *"che capitán"*, tal como tu ejemplo. Aunque en el guaraní paraguayo "che", se pronuncia "she".
> 
> Saludos,


Con todo respeto, Samurai, este hilo de tres años está discutiendo el origen de la palabra "*che*", que todos suponemos es de origen argentino, dejando a un lado la teoría que proviene del valenciano.

Si declaras que en el guarani paraguayo se pronuncia "*she*", ¿como se puede considerar que la palabra "*che*", la cual se pronuncia en forma distinta, es de origen guarani paraguayo?

Saludos.


----------



## Samurai Guarani

zumac said:


> Con todo respeto, Samurai, este hilo de tres años está discutiendo el origen de la palabra "*che*", que todos suponemos es de origen argentino, dejando a un lado la teoría que proviene del valenciano.
> 
> Si declaras que en el guarani paraguayo se pronuncia "*she*", ¿como se puede considerar que la palabra "*che*", la cual se pronuncia en forma distinta, es de origen guarani paraguayo?
> 
> Saludos.


 
Estimado Zumac, si leés los tópicos anteriores verás que la teoría del "che" de origen guaraní la esbozó primeramente un argentino en este foro (creo que Alec Cowan), y mi intervención se da mucho después, ampliando y dando más detalles de la teoría que se conoce en el Paraguay. Asimismo, verás que en una de mis intervenciones explico cómo se da la pronunciación CHE - CHE y CHE - SHE, pero es probable que no me haya expresado muy claramente, por lo que con mucho gusto intentaré hacerlo nuevamente:

En guaraní paraguayo (que no es el mismo guaraní hablado por los indígenas guaraníes, sino por los la población blanca y mestiza del Paraguay), la CH es pronunciada por la mayoría como SH. Sin embargo, en guaraní original (avañe`é guaranime), la CH siempre se pronuncia CH. Este guarani original es el que se hablaba no sólo en el Paraguay, sino en gran parte del Río de la Plata, y de él derivan el famoso "CHAMIGO" (que no es shamigo sino sólo en el Paraguay), etc., es decir, la pronunciación de la CH como SH se da sólo en nuestro país. No así en las provincias argentinas y estados brasileños que también mantienen el bilingüismo, donde sigue pronunciándose la CH como CH.

Formosa, Chaco, Entre Ríos, Misiones e incluso el norte del Uruguay mantienen muchísimos nombres guaraníes de ciudades, pueblos, arroyos, lugares, etc., donde la CH siempre será CH.

Aún más, aprovechando el ejemplo dado por nuestro colega forista de Uruguay, en la hipótesis que tuviésemos que contratar a un indígena guaraní para alguna labor (aún hoy día), con toda seguridad te dirá "CHE PATRÓN", jamás "SHE PATRÓN". Esa diferencia es característica entre el guarani paraguayo y el guarani original (avañe`é guaranime), que fue el creador del CHE, según creo.

Cordiales saludos


----------



## ORL

Ya que estamos con los pueblos originarios del continente americano, quiero desear a todos un feliz año nuevo, ya que el dia de ayer -24-06-07- se festejo el comienzo de año de los pueblos originarios de la Patagonia, que no casualmente (y sin intervencion europea) marca el comienzo del solsticio de invierno en el hemisferio sur, verdadero inicio del año en esta parte del mundo. Desde ayer los dias van alargandose de a un minuto, desembocando en la renovacion de la naturaleza durante la primavera, en el mes de septiembre. 
Saludos, che.


----------



## ORL

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truco

He aqui los origenes del truco, que al fin y al cabo es de origen *arabe*, llegando a España durante la "conquista" mora ;-) y llego a America de la mano de los "conquistadores" ibericos. Leyendo las reglas se notan ciertas diferencias regionales.


----------



## ORL

para quien desee enterarse de varias hipotesis sobre el origen del "che"

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Che


----------



## Mariarayen

Hay varias cosas que quiero comentar sobre lo que se escribió aquí.

El origen de la palabra che jamás podría provenir del mapuche "gente". Aquel que plantea algo así desconoce absolutamente la historia (no solo la del che, fundamentalmente la historia del pueblo mapuche)

El origen del che argentino,  es sin dudas, el que nos explicó detalladamente Sergio. 

Por otro lado Sergio, yo no estoy de acuerdo con que una profesora le diga a una alumna argentina que se traduce tú, en ese contexto, debió haber dicho se "traduce" vos (a tu definición, que es bastante completa también le faltó el vos) No creo que la palabra "traducción" sea adecuda,  Al menos nosotros usamos el che junto al vos sin ningún problema, por lo cual no reemplaza al vocativo "vos". Tal vez esto fue lo que confundió a Marc. El "che vos" se usa continuamente. Claro que se usa como vocativo, pero no creo que tenga una traducción literal por tú o vos.

En cuanto a lo del Che Guevara, ya algunos explicaron por qué se lo llamaba che, se lo llamaba che por el mismo motivo que nos llaman así a nosotros en varios países: porque usamos continuamente esa palabra  Y con respecto a lo de "amistad", no necesariamente se debe ser amigo, pero sí se debe tener cierta confianza, no le decimos "che" a alguien en una circunstancia de mucha formalidad y respeto.

El mus y el truco, al menos acá, son dos juegos diferentes

 ¡Saluden che!


----------



## Teros

> El origen del che argentino,  es sin dudas, el que nos explicó detalladamente Sergio. 

No creo que "sin dudas" sea la frase correcta con referencia a un tema que ya lleva seis páginas de foro con opiniones diferentes...
y ha ocupado tres años.


----------



## Breli

ORL said:


> Leyendo todo esto, me pregunto desde cuándo el uso de la partícula "che" es algo grosero... por supuesto que si uno la acompaña de la palabra "boludo" como aportó alguien por ahí la cosa se torna grosera. Lo mismo que comenzar cada frase con la palabra "coño" en España, no es el che lo grosero, sino lo de boludo. Pero no se puede decir que esta última sea la única palabra que pueda acompañar a la partícula che, así como coño no es la única exclamación que precede a cualquier frase en España...
> Esta mañana escuché en radio un programa de chamamé conducido por un correntino muy simpático, donde la palabra "chamigo" aparecía cada vez que el hombre se dirigía a su audiencia. Creo que el orígen efectivamente está ahí.
> Che es una palabrita de uso familiar, si uno al decir "che, mami/papi..." está siendo grosero para con sus padres, entonces creo que he sido un grosero toda mi vida y -para colmo- mis padres nunca se dieron cuenta...
> Si uno al dirigirse a un amigo/a dice "che Mario/María, vení que tenemos que conversar", está incurriendo en agresión verbal, entonces he sido un agresivo toda mi vida y -para colmo- mis amios nunca se dieron cuenta...
> "Qué frío hace hoy, che!", ahí el che se podría decir que enfatiza el hecho de que el frío en cierto modo molesta y no es del agrado del hablante, pero si se lo compara, puede equivaler a un tímido y muy de salón "caray", que supongo en estos días ni la reina de España debe usar, pero *nunca* a un "coño" groseramente peninsular.
> Ahora, si te dicen "andá a cagar, ché!", dependiendo mucho de la situación, la relación interpersonal y el contexto, el che puede estar funcionando como refuerzo de la agresión o bien ser una frase simpática que lo único que refuerza es que dejaste en evidencia a tu interlocutor al usarla, y éste, por relación de confianza, te manda amigablemente y muy argentinamente a cagar. Cosa que no rompe ninguna amistad.
> El "che boludo", del mismo modo, es trato amigable o agresivo, dependiendo de la relación, la situación y el contexto. Del mismo modo que en Argentina un "hijo de puta" puede ser un hijo de puta por malo y un "hijo de puta" puede ser alguien que hace fantásticamente lo que hace, ya sea su profesión, su arte o lo que sea.
> En lo general, el che continúa siendo una forma amigable de dirigirse entre personas con un grado de relación que no necesariamente tiene que ser una profunda e íntima amistad, ya que compañeros de trabajo se tratan de che, conocidos superficiales se tratan de che, el che va y viene sin que nadie se ofenda, o con ofensa, dependiendo de la situación.
> Lo de la inmigración y el lunfardo, verdad, el lunfardo es el resultado de toda esa mezcla, sólo que ahí se suele olvidar a los que ya estaban por estas tierras. Aunque Europa continúe fascinada con su propio ombligo y embelesada con la punta de su propia naríz, cabe destacar también que que la nación Mapu*che* en su lengua ya contaba con la partícula, la que casualmente significa "gente". Mapu-che: gente de la tierra.
> Saludos, che.


 
Creo, desde mi humilde punto de vista, que valen muy bien todas las aclaraciones realizadas por ORL.
No se como empezo el uso del CHE, pero es muy claro q nuestra lanegua, como todas las lenguas en uso, evoluciona y se transforma, y quizá sea por eso que haya tal diversidad de opiniones en lo que al término "che" respecta.
  No se si sirva de algo, pero una vez un profesor de lengua y literatura me dijo: "las malas palabras no existen, solo hay palabras con malas intenciones". Es por ello que no creo q el CHE sea algo agresivo u ofensivo, sino el tono en el que sea utilizado o las palabras con las que se lo acompañe. Es decir, "che pelotudo!" puede ser agresivo, pero tambien puede serlo !sos un animal" y en esa frase no estoy utilizando ninguna "mala palabra" o bulgarismo.
  Por otro lado he leido mucho sobre Mapuches y siempre crei con gran seguridad que de alli provenia nuestro querido CHE, ahora bien; voy a tener que ponerme a investigar un poco mas. Quiza sea una gran combinacion de los usos y maneras de tanto ingluencia recibida en la Argentina.
  Saludos para todos y sobre todo quiero expresar mi respeto, ya que soy nueva en esto y me al leer sus posteos me parece que me falta muchisimo por aprender aun.

Vuelvo a saludarlos y todos y ¡suerte che!


----------



## ORL

> > El origen del che argentino, es sin dudas, el que nos explicó detalladamente Sergio.
> 
> No creo que "sin dudas" sea la frase correcta con referencia a un tema que ya lleva seis páginas de foro con opiniones diferentes...
> y ha ocupado tres años.


 
Y que lleva varias páginas en los tomos de lingüística...


----------



## Samurai Guarani

ORL said:


> Y que lleva varias páginas en los tomos de lingüística...


 
Totalmente de acuerdo...


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Mariarayen said:


> Hay varias cosas que quiero comentar sobre lo que se escribió aquí.
> 
> El origen de la palabra che jamás podría provenir del mapuche "gente". Aquel que plantea algo así desconoce absolutamente la historia (no solo la del che, fundamentalmente la historia del pueblo mapuche)
> 
> El origen del che argentino, es sin dudas, el que nos explicó detalladamente Sergio.
> 
> Por otro lado Sergio, yo no estoy de acuerdo con que una profesora le diga a una alumna argentina que se traduce tú, en ese contexto, debió haber dicho se "traduce" vos (a tu definición, que es bastante completa también le faltó el vos) No creo que la palabra "traducción" sea adecuda, Al menos nosotros usamos el che junto al vos sin ningún problema, por lo cual no reemplaza al vocativo "vos". Tal vez esto fue lo que confundió a Marc. El "che vos" se usa continuamente. Claro que se usa como vocativo, pero no creo que tenga una traducción literal por tú o vos.
> 
> En cuanto a lo del Che Guevara, ya algunos explicaron por qué se lo llamaba che, se lo llamaba che por el mismo motivo que nos llaman así a nosotros en varios países: porque usamos continuamente esa palabra Y con respecto a lo de "amistad", no necesariamente se debe ser amigo, pero sí se debe tener cierta confianza, no le decimos "che" a alguien en una circunstancia de mucha formalidad y respeto.
> 
> El mus y el truco, al menos acá, son dos juegos diferentes
> 
> ¡Saluden che!


¿Porqué dices categóricamente que el _*che*_ no puede provenir del _mapuche_ _(mapugundum)_ y tildas a otros de absolutos desconocedores (ignorantes) de la Historia?

Los _mapuches_ no estaban radicados solamente en Chile sino que también en la Patagonia y otras zonas argentinas. La migración hacia la Argentina se acentuó a partir de 1861 cuando el presidente José Joaquín Perez dispuso la Pacificación de la Araucanía y ocupa el territorio entre el Bio Bio y el Toltén, partipando también elementos de los pueblos _pehuenche, huiliche y picunche_.

Ya desde los principios de la Conquista entran en contacto con sus hermanos _tehuenches_ de la Argentina y se produce por parte de éstos últimos un proceso de _araucanización_, adoptando medios de vida y terminología _mapuche_, situación fácilmente comprensible por cuanto comparten un fondo étnico y lingüistico. Ambos participan luego frecuentemente asociados en los malones y arreos de ganado obtenido de los ganaderos de la frontera, para lo cual existe mucha evidencia histórica.

_mapu*che* = gente de la tierra_
_pehuen*che* = gente del este_
_huili*che* = gente del sur_

Si aceptamos la vertiente de opinión que el _*che*_ argentino se originó durante el contacto de la gauchada argentina con los indios, no es menos probable que los  _mapuches _que se encontraba en la Argentina hayan contribuído menos que los _tehuenches _en este proceso lingüistico. Es cierto, en cambio, que este fenómeno no se produjo en Chile con los _mapuches_ radicados en el país durante su contacto con los criollos.


----------



## Mariarayen

ORL said:


> Y que lleva varias páginas en los tomos de lingüística...



Es verdad, tenés razón, me expresé mal, porque lo que quería remarcar era que el origen no era mapuche, que era más válida la versión de Sergio. Pero es cierto, y creo que jamás sabremos con absoluta seguridad cuál fue su origen, ni siquiera si fue uno, o varios que se encontraron y reafirmaron.

 Quiero aclarar que cuando lo escríbí, si bien salió detrás de muchos comentarios, a mí, y es un problema que tengo por mi mala conexión a internet, solo me habían aparecido los primeros. Ahora que he podido leer 6 hojas (y espero que no sean 20 y yo lea solo 6 ) quisiera agregar que no comparto para nada la opinión de Alec. Si los patrones le decían che a los peones, también los trataban de vos y que yo sepa el vos no es insultante, que los peones les contestaran de usted y sin el che es una cuestión de nivel social injusto, que no es lo que se discute acá. 
Yo he usado el che toda mi vida, y cuando decía "che abu" no le estaba diciendo "tontita" a mi abuela, de la misma manera que ahora, cuando mis hijos me dicen "che má" no me están desvalorizando. Me gustaría que más argentinos opinaran, porque realmente me asombra la versión de Alec


----------



## Mariarayen

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> ¿Porqué dices categóricamente que el _*che*_ no puede provenir del _mapuche_ _(mapugundum)_ y tildas a otros de absolutos desconocedores (ignorantes) de la Historia?
> 
> Los _mapuches_ no estaban radicados solamente en Chile sino que también en la Patagonia y otras zonas argentinas. La migración hacia la Argentina se acentuó a partir de 1861 cuando el presidente José Joaquín Perez dispuso la Pacificación de la Araucanía y ocupa el territorio entre el Bio Bio y el Toltén, partipando también elementos de los pueblos _pehuenche, huiliche y picunche_.
> 
> Ya desde los principios de la Conquista entran en contacto con sus hermanos _tehuenches_ de la Argentina y se produce por parte de éstos últimos un proceso de _araucanización_, adoptando medios de vida y terminología _mapuche_, situación fácilmente comprensible por cuanto comparten un fondo étnico y lingüistico. Ambos participan luego frecuentemente asociados en los malones y arreos de ganado obtenido de los ganaderos de la frontera, para lo cual existe mucha evidencia histórica.
> 
> _mapu*che* = gente de la tierra_
> _pehuen*che* = gente del este_
> _huili*che* = gente del sur_
> 
> Si aceptamos la vertiente de opinión que el _*che*_ argentino se originó durante el contacto de la gauchada argentina con los indios, no es menos probable que los  _mapuches _que se encontraba en la Argentina hayan contribuído menos que los _tehuenches _en este proceso lingüistico. Es cierto, en cambio, que este fenómeno no se produjo en Chile con los _mapuches_ radicados en el país durante su contacto con los criollos.



Hola Juan Carlos

Lo digo por varios motivos:

1 El che de los mapuches no se usa como vocativo, el mapudungu, que es un idioma aglutinante, lo lleva muchas veces detrás :mapuche, pehuenche, etc Yo jamás he escuchado a un mapuche cuando habla en su lengua usar che como vocativo, nunca
2 La influencia del idioma mapuche se vio directamente cercenada por no decir asesinada, desde la llegada de los primeros "huincas" A tal punto que hasta 1980 incluso se prohibía en las escuelas que los chicos hablaran su lengua. Hoy sí, hay un intento de recuperación que pasa por algo más que por ponerle un nombre mapuche a un negocio o a un niño en la patagonia. Esto daría para mucho más, pero sintetizo.
3 No hubo inmigración del pueblo mapuche hacia las grandes urbes como Bs As. Rosario, etc. Como vos bien decís, hubo una gran entrada desde Chile en la segunda mitad del siglo XIX, pero esa entrada fue hacia el campo patagónico, que tenía una densidad poblacional ínfima. En Argentina, en general, los mapuches emigran (y fundamentalmente desde mitad del siglo XX) desde el campo a ciudades patagónicas (antes la migración se mantenía de campo a campo) Y para esa época el uso del che se venía dando ya en lugares muy lejanos a la influencia que hubiera podido tener el mapuche si hubiera llegado. 

Muy diferente puede ser sí, el aporte del "mi"  guaraní


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Mariarayen said:


> Hola Juan Carlos
> 
> Lo digo por varios motivos:
> 
> 1 El che de los mapuches no se usa como vocativo, el mapudungu, que es un idioma aglutinante, lo lleva muchas veces detrás :mapuche, pehuenche, etc Yo jamás he escuchado a un mapuche cuando habla en su lengua usar che como vocativo, nunca
> 2 La influencia del idioma mapuche se vio directamente cercenada por no decir asesinada, desde la llegada de los primeros "huincas" A tal punto que hasta 1980 incluso se prohibía en las escuelas que los chicos hablaran su lengua. Hoy sí, hay un intento de recuperación que pasa por algo más que por ponerle un nombre mapuche a un negocio o a un niño en la patagonia. Esto daría para mucho más, pero sintetizo.
> 3 No hubo inmigración del pueblo mapuche hacia las grandes urbes como Bs As. Rosario, etc. Como vos bien decís, hubo una gran entrada desde Chile en la segunda mitad del siglo XIX, pero esa entrada fue hacia el campo patagónico, que tenía una densidad poblacional ínfima. En Argentina, en general, los mapuches emigran (y fundamentalmente desde mitad del siglo XX) desde el campo a ciudades patagónicas (antes la migración se mantenía de campo a campo) Y para esa época el uso del che se venía dando ya en lugares muy lejanos a la influencia que hubiera podido tener el mapuche si hubiera llegado.
> 
> Muy diferente puede ser sí, el aporte del "mi" guaraní


Ya en época de la Conquista había importantes asentamientos _mapuches_ en la actual provincia de Neuquén. A principios del siglo XIX grandes contingentes _mapuches_ se extienden por el sur de la _Frontera_ - línea imaginaria que marcaba la presencia de blancos - que en algún momento no pasaba de las localidades de Dolores y luego Tandil en la provincia de Buenos Aires. La importante presencia _mapuche_ está documentada por las incursiones de _Cafulcurá_, cacique _mapuche_ proveniente de Chile, quién establece un ascendiente sobre las tribules locales _pampas, tehuenches y ranqueles_.  Estas incursiones - malones - llegan incluso hasta el sur de las provincias de Córdoba y Santa Fé. Lo acompañan entre otros los caciques _Mayquín, Quillapán, Calkvucoy, Mari-hual y Calvué_, todos _mapuches_ chilenos. Su hijo _Namuncará_, que se estima originario de Chiloé, finalmente se rinde en Neuquén a la fuerzas del gobierno en 1884 durante la llamada _Campaña del Desierto_. Muchos cautivos fueron después de la rendición obligados a trabajar en los ingenios azucareros del Tucumán o incorporados a la Marina de Guerra - triste destino para los arrogantes guerreros.

Los investigadores hablan de una especie de fusión entre la lengua de los _mapuches_ en las pampas argentinas con la de los _tehuenches_ ya radicados. Si bien como tú dices el _*che*_ no se conoce como vocativo entre los mapuches de Chile, es absolutamente aceptable que sí lo hayan adoptado de los _tehuenches_ en el período entre 1835 y 1884. La literatura gauchezca presenta muchos parlamentos en los cuales indios y gauchos inician indistintamente una conversación con _*che*_.

El _*che*_ paraguayo se origina en el _*she*_ guaraní (_yo_) y tenía una aceptación distinta del _*che*_ argentino (_gente, hombre_). A raíz de la politica aislacionista iniciada por el Dr. Francia y hasta Francisco Solano Lopez el contacto lingüistico entre Argentina y Paraguay se limitaba a los territorios de Misiones, Corrientes y Norte de Santa Fe y Entre Ríos, no permeando hacia el interior. Con posterioridad a la Guerra de la Triple Alianza el uso que argentinos y paraguayos hacen entre ellos del _*che*_ se hizo común.


----------



## Mariarayen

A fines del siglo XIX el cacique Inacayal murió en el museo de La Plata, donde había sido llevado para "mostrarlo", estaba ahí con su familia en "exhibición". Solo este ejemplo me da una idea de la fusión que pudo existir entre no indígenas e indígenas por Bs As en aquella época.  Insisto, las migraciones a grandes ciudades como Rosario y Buenos Aires no solo no fueron masivas, no existieron. Las que se dieron, se dieron fundamentalmente en el siglo XX (segunda mitad) y hacia ciudades patagónicas. Claro que hubo una gran influencia, sobre todo de la lengua, de los mapuches sobre los tehuelches, pero repito yo jamás, y no solo vivo en Neuquén, he vivido años en reservas indígenas, escuché a alguien de mi pueblo usar el che como vocativo cuando se habla en mapudungu. Y del che es de lo que hablamos, no de la influencia del mapuche sobre el tehuelche. Del che con el uso que se le da desde hace mucho mucho tiempo en esas grandes ciudades que nombré. Con un uso que no es el del che mapuche. Por eso creo que buscar el origen por este lado es bastante forzado.

¡Mari mari!


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Mariarayen said:


> A fines del siglo XIX el cacique Inacayal murió en el museo de La Plata, donde había sido llevado para "mostrarlo", estaba ahí con su familia en "exhibición". Solo este ejemplo me da una idea de la fusión que pudo existir entre no indígenas e indígenas por Bs As en aquella época. Insisto, las migraciones a grandes ciudades como Rosario y Buenos Aires no solo no fueron masivas, no existieron. Las que se dieron, se dieron fundamentalmente en el siglo XX (segunda mitad) y hacia ciudades patagónicas. Claro que hubo una gran influencia, sobre todo de la lengua, de los mapuches sobre los tehuelches, pero repito yo jamás, y no solo vivo en Neuquén, he vivido años en reservas indígenas, escuché a alguien de mi pueblo usar el che como vocativo cuando se habla en mapudungu. Y del che es de lo que hablamos, no de la influencia del mapuche sobre el tehuelche. Del che con el uso que se le da desde hace mucho mucho tiempo en esas grandes ciudades que nombré. Con un uso que no es el del che mapuche. Por eso creo que buscar el origen por este lado es bastante forzado.
> 
> ¡Mari mari!


 
Muy interesantes los aportes Mariarayen, desconocía estos datos sobre las migraciones internas argentinas y sobre todo, sobre los idiomas  mapuche y el tehuelche.

Creo que por muchos años más (al menos hasta que se haga una investigación más profunda), seguiremos ignorando a ciencia cierta el origen del CHE.

Yo también me inclino por el origen guaranítico de la expresión, sobre todo porque aquí se respira el bilingüismo y uno se da cuenta fácilmente las degeneraciones e influencias mutuas que se han dado el castellano y el guaraní (un poco más moderado hoy en día en las provincias del noroeste argentino) y casi nula ya en Entre Ríos, donde sólo a principios del siglo XX, la influencia del guaraní criollo era aún muy fuerte, matizado quizá hoy en día por la radio y la televisión, que han influido enormemente en la globalización de una forma argentina de hablar.

Juan Carlos, tus aportes también son muy interesantes de leer siempre.

Cordiales saludos a todos...


----------



## Samurai Guarani

El "TCHÉ" brasileño.

El Estado de Río Grande do Sul (Río Grande del Sur) en el Brasil, comparte muchas de las tradiciones de la región pampeana/misionera: el asado, las romerías, el mate (llamados por ellos _chimarrâo_), la vestimenta u otros. El gentilicio de quienes nacieron, se criaron o viven en Río Grande do Sul es "gaúchos" (se pronuncia _gaúshos_), al igual que los gauchos argentinos, paraguayos y uruguayos.

Como era de esperarse, los gaúchos también comparten con los argentinos, uruguayos y paraguayos algunas palabras: la misma palabra *gaucho*, que en principio se utlizaba para referirse peyorativamente de los mestizos (hijos de españoles y/o portugueses con indias guaraníes) que se hicieron diestros jinetes y hábiles troperos, se utilizó después para referirse a todo un pueblo (el de tierra adentro). También el "che" utilizado en Argentina, Uruguay y Paraguay, es conocido como TCHÉ en el sur del Brasil, y ellos no dudan del origen guaranítico de la expresión. Aquí comparto con ustedes lo que pude hallar:

_"A expressão Tchê ou Chê é herança dos índios guaranis, que habitavam o estado. Ainda hoje tem característica no linguajar dos habitantes do Rio Grande do Sul. Tem o sentido de meu, principalmente referindo-se a relações de parentesco: Che reii (minha família), Che maranungá (meu parente), Che tuti (meu tio materno), Che piá (meu coração) e assim por diante"_ 

La expresión tché o ché es una herencia de los indios guaraníes que habitaban el Estado. Aún hoy es una característica en el hablar de los habitantes de _Río Grande do Sul_. Tiene el sentido de mío, principalmente refiriéndose a relaciones de parentezco. _Che reiy_ (mi familia), _che maranungá_ (mi pariente), _che tutí_ (mi tío materno), _che piá_ (mi corazón) y así sucesivamente).

Quizás la expresión más característica de los gaúchos brasileños sea el "BAA TCHÊ" (baa che...) que indica admiración ante un hecho o un comentario que se le hace al interlocutor. "BAA" es la contracción de "barbaridade", utilizada de la misma forma al "qué bárbaro che" de los argentinos, uruguayos y paraguayos.

- _Bom día Carlos, você já ligou para sua mâe para convidar ao churrasco?_
- _Baa tchê..., tinha esquecido de ligar para ela._

- Buen día Carlos, ya llamaste a tu madre para invitarla al asado?
- Qué bárbaro che..., me había olvidado de llamarla.

Pienso que esta "versión brasileña" del origen del "che" al menos refuerza mucho la teoría del origen guaranítico de la palabra.

Saludos,* *



*Chiripá*, la vestimenta tradicional de los gauchos...


----------



## cacarulo

Mariarayen said:


> repito yo jamás, y no solo vivo en Neuquén, he vivido años en reservas indígenas, escuché a alguien de mi pueblo usar el che como vocativo cuando se habla en mapudungu.
> ...
> Por eso creo que buscar el origen por este lado es bastante forzado.


 
Revelador. (PAra mí).
Desmitificador es una palabra más apropiada.


----------



## Teros

Acabo de encontrar un trabajo (y creo que es reciente) sobre la historia y etimología del che valenciano. Me parece que es adecuado ponerlo aquí. Es un enlace externo a un pdf de un departamento de filología:

http://revistas.ucm.es/fll/0212999x/articulos/RFRM0707110153A.PDF


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Mariarayen said:


> _... yo jamás, y no solo vivo en Neuquén, he vivido años en reservas indígenas, escuché a alguien de mi pueblo usar el *che*__ como vocativo cuando se habla en mapudungu. ...
> _
> Cualesquiera fueran las dudas sobre el origen del *che*, es un hecho que en _mapudungu_ el sufijo *che* significa *gente de*, como se observa en _mapuche, tehuenche, pehuenche__, huiliche._ También es un hecho que migraciones _mapuches_ en el pasado han influenciado las lenguas de las tribus argentinas (pampas, ranqueles, etc.). Igualmente en la literatura gaucha se observa frecuentemente que los indios se dirigen a los blancos utilizando el *che*, que pueden haber adquirido a traves de esta transculturización lingüistica.
> 
> Es como si en lenguaje de Tarzan, estos indios utilizaran el *che* como diciendo *tú, hombre blanco* (o usando el apelativo). Es posible, por otro lado, que no lo utilizaran para dirigirse a miembros de la misma etnia, tal como lo sugiere _Mariarayen._


----------



## jose agustin

La palabra "CHE" proviene del mapudungun que significa "gente" u "hombre",
idioma del pueblo mapuche de la zona sur de argentina y chile, de echo la palabra mapu (tierra) che (hombre), significa hombre de la tierra.
Es usada principalmente en Argentina, Uruguay y Bolivia.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

jose agustin said:


> La palabra "CHE" proviene del mapudungun que significa "gente" u "hombre",
> idioma del pueblo mapuche de la zona sur de argentina y chile, de hecho la palabra mapu (tierra) che (hombre), significa hombre de la tierra.
> Es usada principalmente en Argentina, Uruguay y Bolivia.


Después de estos numerosos desacuerdos respecto a cuál pueda ser el orígen del *che* en el diario hablar rioplatense, creo que definitivamente debemos aferrarnos a tu explicación.

Las nombre de etnias y tribus _mapu_*che*, _huili_*che*, _pehuen_*che*, _tehuen*che* _siempre apuntan al uso de _gente_ u _hombre_. La cultura mapu*che* de Chile trascendió las fronteras y así las tribus asentadas en Argentina adoptaron el término *che* debido a esta transculturización lingüistica. Así no es de extrañar que en la literatura gauchesca frecuentemente el indio se dirige al blanco como *che = hombre* en una semilengua, voz que fue adoptada por el gaucho para volver a dirigirse al indio y así finalmente incorporado al lenguaje diario rioplatense.


----------



## Loitey

Desde niño senti decir que el " Che " nuestro ( Rioplatense ) habia llegado con los inmigrantes Italianos .¿ Será cierto ?


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Loitey said:


> Desde niño senti decir que el " Che " nuestro ( Rioplatense ) habia llegado con los inmigrantes Italianos .¿ Será cierto ?


No. No hay ningún asidero para esto. Lo que pasa es que el lenguaje rioplatense está fuertemente influenciado por el lenguaje de la numerosa inmigración italiana, y de ahí el lunfardo.

Tanto es así que cuando un argentino regresó de un viaje a Italia comentó que le llamó la atención que en ese país hubiese tantos nombres argentinos.


----------



## pim

Nuestro "che" no tiene significado, se agota en su función vocativa. Lo usamos para llamar la atención del interlocutor. Supongo que el equivalente inglés más cercano sería el "hey".
e.g.:
-Che, ¿a qué hora es que tenemos que estar ahí?
-Hey, what time do we have to be there?


----------



## sergio11

pim said:


> Nuestro "che" no tiene significado, se agota en su función vocativa. Lo usamos para llamar la atención del interlocutor.



Precisamente eso es lo que dice el DRAE y lo que estábamos diciendo en la primera página de esta hebra, pero luego se agregaron muchas teorías extrañas que no sé de dónde salieron, ni qué autoridad tienen. 

El simple hecho de que haya un parecido morfológico no implica parentesco histórico o etimológico. Hay "che" en muchísimos idiomas, y en cada uno significa algo distinto, pero no tienen nada que ver con nuestro "che" porteño.

Las derivaciones de idiomas autóctonos no me parecen muy lógicas, y parecen más una manifestación de una moda y un deseo de volver a las tradiciones autóctonas indígenas, rayando casi en un culto telúrico, un resurgimiento de la Pachamama y una fobia de lo europeo: lo autóctono se considera bueno, lo europeo se considera malo. 

He aquí la definición del DRAE:


> *che*
> 
> (De _che_, voz  con que se llama a personas y animales).
> * 1.     * interj._ Val._,_ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Par._ y_ Ur._ U. para llamar, detener o pedir atención a alguien, o  para denotar asombro o sorpresa.


Saludos


----------



## CEZARO

Edher said:


> Saludos,
> 
> Esta pregunta es mas que nada para los argentinos. Alguien sabe de donde proviene la palabra "che" y exactamente que significa?
> En Mexico ya tambien usamos el termino "che." Pero lo usamos de una manera distinta. Se usa para decir "pinche." Ahora la gente nada mas dice "  'che  " en lugar de toda la palabra.
> 
> "   'Che asqueroso, que estas haciendo?  "
> 
> Gracias,
> Edher



Mira aqui:
Che - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## CEZARO

sergio11 said:


> Precisamente eso es lo que dice el DRAE y lo que estábamos diciendo en la primera página de esta hebra, pero luego se agregaron muchas teorías extrañas que no sé de dónde salieron, ni qué autoridad tienen.
> 
> El simple hecho de que haya un parecido morfológico no implica parentesco histórico o etimológico. Hay "che" en muchísimos idiomas, y en cada uno significa algo distinto, pero no tienen nada que ver con nuestro "che" porteño.
> 
> Las derivaciones de idiomas autóctonos no me parecen muy lógicas, y parecen más una manifestación de una moda y un deseo de volver a las tradiciones autóctonas indígenas, rayando casi en un culto telúrico, un resurgimiento de la Pachamama y una fobia de lo europeo: lo autóctono se considera bueno, lo europeo se considera malo.
> 
> He aquí la definición del DRAE:
> Saludos


----------

